# your latest purchase ! :3



## WolfLight (Nov 19, 2020)

so what was the last thing you bought ? please keep it sfw!

the last thing i bought  was call of duty cold war on the pc :3 its pretty good actually ^^.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 19, 2020)

Phasmophobia. My roommate begged me to get it so we could play together. Honestly it gives me the heebie jeebies.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Phenibut FAA 40g.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 19, 2020)

I assume you mean last thing besides basic necessities, etc? If not, the last thing I bought was a sandwich for lunch.

The last thing I bought that I'm happy about is a 2.5 gallon crock for fermenting sauerkraut.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 19, 2020)

New CD-RW/DVD-RW SATA drive (12.7mm) for my trusty eight year old Dell 17R laptop. Actually, I think back in the day, these 17" screened, nine pound behemoths were dubbed "Desktop Replacements" by Dell and HP. The old drive was savaged by games that required the disk to be in to play the game. Some $23.99 and free shipping off of Amazoo.


----------



## Rayd (Nov 19, 2020)

i ordered a meal from this soul food place and it was life changing.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Aprilycan said:


> i ordered a meal from this soul food place and it was life changing.


I miss Cracker Barrel, have not had it in years.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> I miss Cracker Barrel, have not had it in years.


I always go there on road trips! Or at least I did before everything.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

Those dim lights, deer heads staring at you from the wall while you're eating, ship wheels everywhere, with loud bassy old ass music playing, tasty chicken tendies  and dumblings, don't forget the candy store with stale gum on your way out.


----------



## inkbloom (Nov 19, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Those dim lights, deer heads staring at you from the wall while you're eating, ship wheels everywhere, with loud bassy old ass music playing, tasty chicken tendies  and dumblings, don't forget the candy store with stale gum on your way out.


I particularly like the peg games on every table


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 19, 2020)

inkbloom said:


> I particularly like the peg games on every table


Brings back road trip memories.


----------



## Skittles (Nov 19, 2020)

A breakfast bagel.. Although I am considering a new dress..


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 19, 2020)

Farm supplies.

That's pretty much it for the longest time.

I don't got no money.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 21, 2020)

There's a Cracker Barrel near me, just off the 69 highway in Anderson, Indiana. Good food and a eclectic array of touristy items for sale.


----------



## soulbox (Nov 21, 2020)

Ramuda from HypMic sweater. :>


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Nov 21, 2020)

WolfLight said:


> so what was the last thing you bought ? please keep it sfw!
> 
> the last thing i bought  was call of duty cold war on the pc :3 its pretty good actually ^^.


Hah, seems I'm not the only one who bought Cold War! I just got it for pS4, and the story mode is pretty good! Sgt. Frank Woods as an unlockable Operator in Multiplayer made my life whole, and now in zombies too?!? Even better! Hope you are having a ball with it, because I know I am!


----------



## oappo (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought some donuts from a grocery store :>


----------



## Kharne (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought this carpet extractor. I've wanted one for about a year now so I'm glad I purchased it!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 21, 2020)

A bag of twizzlers


----------



## JuniperW (Nov 21, 2020)

Nothing special, just a charger cable for my iPhone


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 21, 2020)

Car parts


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2020)

I bought some groceries and alcohol earlier. Does that count?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 21, 2020)

Yakamaru said:


> I bought some groceries and alcohol earlier. Does that count?


Treat yourself.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Nov 21, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Treat yourself.


wish i had the money to splash out on alcohol right now.


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 21, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Treat yourself.


Oh, that I am. :3

Have a meeting this coming Thursday about my employment, and will hopefully be the last one. Will probably end up getting completely drunk next Saturday in celebration.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 21, 2020)

A crested gecko. I named her Alyx. She is a smol baby so I can't get a good photo.

Points if you know who I named her after (but it's probably pretty obvious.)


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 21, 2020)

Groceries for Thanksgiving and food for my pets


----------



## aomagrat (Nov 21, 2020)

A six-pack of Cheerwine


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 21, 2020)

Tortilla chips, salsa, and some kind of toffee popcorn and pretzel mix.


----------



## Zehlua (Nov 22, 2020)

A power outage alarm because the local power company is incompetent as fuuuuuck and we need to know when to start the generator to pump all the river water out of the house 

I also got books on teaching children. They're very earnest and useful and kind.


----------



## luffy (Nov 22, 2020)

Xitheon said:


> A crested gecko. I named her Alyx. She is a smol baby so I can't get a good photo.
> 
> Points if you know who I named her after (but it's probably pretty obvious.)


I have one named Monty. 

I bought a tempered glass screen and camera protector for my new S20+ 5G.


----------



## Exzerass (Nov 23, 2020)

I bought an otamatone for my BF's birthday. I bought one myself too and named mine otto  his musician name is Mr. Toots


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 3, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B085DKHY5K


----------



## Yakamaru (Dec 4, 2020)

A can of Monster, a Cola and two M&M's bags. Does that count?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Been raving about this album for the past few weeks, so I caved in and bought the mp3 when I saw it was available on Amazon.






						Black Mass for a Mass Grave [Explicit] by Inquisition on Amazon Music - Amazon.com
					

Check out Black Mass for a Mass Grave [Explicit] by Inquisition on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## Simo (Dec 15, 2020)

A latex catsuit in .65mm thickness, from STR, UK...and it's finally been made and is ready to ship, after 7 weeks! 

First big thing I have bought in ages.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 15, 2020)

A new set of tires for my Prius.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Dec 15, 2020)

A game on steam, first purchase with my credit card and probably the last on the history of ever


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 15, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337445829674725378
Got this gem for my collection.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Dec 15, 2020)

A set of silicone crystals and lightsabers.

AKA autism chew toys because the shark tooth and cookie that I had before can't reach to the molars where I feel the most need to grind my teeth.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 15, 2020)

Some gasoline for my car X3


----------



## Vinfang (Dec 15, 2020)

a pint of 4.8L paint, deep blue. it created depths within my kitchen cabinets.


----------



## Astus (Dec 15, 2020)

Bought a brand new magic EDH deck now that a lot of cards have dropped in price. Finally built myself a casual Meren of Clan Nel Toth deck  my play group all has a deck with a similar theme, so it's gonna be fun to play against them


----------



## лОРИк (Dec 15, 2020)

Powerful PC. After that I woke up.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 15, 2020)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Been raving about this album for the past few weeks, so I caved in and bought the mp3 when I saw it was available on Amazon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I mention that the mp3 is only in 288kbps and below , I'd expect 320kbps on all purchased mp3 files in this day and age, especially if downloading offline.


----------



## Lucyfur (Dec 15, 2020)

Recent purchase? Some network equipment for my friends office so it can work from there and such.


----------



## FlooferWoofer (Dec 15, 2020)

Fursuit eye buckram. Bought 20 sheets of the stoofs on etsy.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2020)

Glory of Heracles for Nintendo DS. It was free since I used a $5 discount coupon and it was less than $5.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 19, 2020)

Arrows Of A Dying Age [Explicit] by fin on Amazon Music - Amazon.com
					

Check out Arrows Of A Dying Age [Explicit] by fin on Amazon Music. Stream ad-free or purchase CD's and MP3s now on Amazon.com.



					www.amazon.com


----------



## pom_crush (Dec 20, 2020)

I bought a Monster High Treesa doll from an old vintage toy store! A great find if I do say so myself c:


----------



## Ash Sukea (Dec 20, 2020)

$70 on Sushi or $605 on utility bills , depending on which one counts.


----------



## Mambi (Dec 20, 2020)

A very cool new camera...high end DSLR mirrorless model. Very happy with it!


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 20, 2020)

Some gecko food for my sisters pet gecko, who is adorable if I do say so myself.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Dec 20, 2020)

A quart of 5-20 synthetic oil.


----------



## Cockynoob666 (Dec 30, 2020)

Worms armageddon for pc


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 2, 2021)

Moto G Power


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 2, 2021)

Art supplies


----------



## Starbeak (Jan 3, 2021)

Kingdom Hearts 1.5 + 2.5 Final Mix


----------



## Tytysi (Jan 3, 2021)

Ah, I got an Oculus Quest 2. Been trying to take it easy since then, but damn, I think a gaming laptop is in my near future!! ;w;


----------



## Rassah (Jan 3, 2021)

85" 4K TV. Good deal during Cyber Monday on Amazon. Took a month to get here though. MS Flight Sim 2020 looks great!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 3, 2021)

Beastars #3 and #4, and Great Expectations


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 3, 2021)

Supplies to build reptile cages and make ramen


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)

The last Nintendo Switch Lite they had at Gamestop. Muahahahaha


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 4, 2021)

A few books and some games on Steam.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 4, 2021)

M R B O N E S


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jan 4, 2021)

A bottle of water. Spring water, to be precise.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 4, 2021)

Two cans of Flex Seal and a gallon of hand sanitizer


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Wifi and a modem from Spectrum


----------



## Siinna (Jan 4, 2021)

I bought a Staedtler compass for doing geometric art (mandalas & such) owo it works really well ^^


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 4, 2021)

Uber Eats delivery!


----------



## rekcerW (Jan 4, 2021)

I kept seeing ads for it on Facebook until I said screw it and bought one:


			https://www.saveelephants.co/wolf-3ds?fbclid=IwAR3TREsAQrhQchrnoMwVvL7hWPVNmX1zmIloH-tVdfl7xpdUtHV6kHlZ0-8


----------



## Parabellum3 (Jan 5, 2021)

A new 1440p monitor.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 5, 2021)

Lunch


----------



## TR273 (Jan 5, 2021)

De-iceing salt.

And a twix.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 7, 2021)

Soulblight by Obtained Enslavement, in digital.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 7, 2021)

Quesadilla meal from Taco Bell =)


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 7, 2021)

A new transmission in my car, nearly £3000


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 7, 2021)

NitroFastFur said:


> A new transmission in my car, nearly £3000


Ouch

Boba tea, a bottle of Sake, and 2 commissions


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

A wooden sudoku board.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 8, 2021)

Upset that amazon doesn't allow download for 320kbps MP3s after purchasing an entire album, but you pay $12 for "HD streaming".


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 8, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ouch
> 
> Boba tea, a bottle of Sake, and 2 commissions


Sounds like a good evening to me


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jan 9, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Ouch
> 
> Boba tea, a bottle of Sake, and 2 commissions


It is what it is.. At least I now know I don't have to worry about the trans. I tow a race trailer and a camper, so having a strong transmission is important


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jan 9, 2021)

A few replacements for the electronics in my room (night lights whose brightness isn't as concentrated, as well as an alarm clock that uses light as well as sound) and most of the components of my autism sensory kit.

Sadly the Snorlax bag (no, seriously, the bag had to be a sensory item too) and backup ID bracelet will take another few weeks because of international shipping.

I plan to purchase the rest of the components next week, and finally buy some incense for home use (I haven't bought any in YEARS) while I'm at it.  (Lavender, mainly.)


----------



## KippLink (Jan 9, 2021)

Not long ago i found something interesting on ebay and it's basically a handheld console that is a knock off from a PSP except it has Android OS meaning you can install different emulators and apps. Best part it runs many pc android ports and not long ago i got Undertale and Deltarune working on it lol


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 10, 2021)

Bought this at the store yesterday.





(I think it's better tasting, than Maxwell House)... but, sometimes I buy that also, whenever it's a lower cost.


----------



## Arishipshape (Jan 10, 2021)

Minecraft. I’m about 10 years behind but it’s never too late to discover a classic.


----------



## KippLink (Jan 10, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought this at the store yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol good investment especially here in UK coffee is almost an essential brew this time of the year.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 10, 2021)

Only had my phone for a week, and already the fingerprint reader is fucking up and battery seems to be getting shitty or something. On top of that, the new lineup of Moto phones literally got announced right after I bought this 2020 Moto G Power, and they're using a lower spec CPU for the 2021 version for almost double the price with the same version of Android, and the non-retail is going to have less memory and storage. Gotta love these shitty Moto "G" phones, they can't even properly organize any of their lineups, and all of their phones look almost the same, I remember returning my G7 Power (2019) twice back in 2019 because the screen would bleed, one of them had a seemingly shittier battery, and both had fucked pixels if I vaguely remember with one having a majorly off-calibrated screen. I'm saving up for a new Samsung Super AMOLED with a big battery, not having to worry about stuck pixels and dumb defects, even if I hate Samsung's skin.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 10, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> Only had my phone for a week, and already the fingerprint reader is fucking up and battery seems to be getting shitty or something. On top of that, the new lineup of Moto phones literally got announced right after I bought this 2020 Moto G Power, and they're using a lower spec CPU for the 2021 version for almost double the price with the same version of Android, and the non-retail is going to have less memory and storage. Gotta love these shitty Moto "G" phones, they can't even properly organize any of their lineups, and all of their phones look almost the same, I remember returning my G7 Power (2019) twice back in 2019 because the screen would bleed, one of them had a seemingly shittier battery, and both had fucked pixels if I vaguely remember with one having a majorly off-calibrated screen. I'm saving up for a new Samsung Super AMOLED with a big battery, not having to worry about stuck pixels and dumb defects, even if I hate Samsung's skin.


Ouch, you must be really unlucky. I've had my G7 Power for a year and a half now and I've literally never had any issues with it. It's actually the best phone I've ever had.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Ouch, you must be really unlucky. I've had my G7 Power for a year and a half now and I've literally never had any issues with it. It's actually the best phone I've ever had.


It's not a bad phone, in fact it's relatively solidly built, it's just moto doesn't put the best parts into their phones.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 10, 2021)

Taco Bell via Uber Eats (Taco Bell wasn't on there until today when I checked. Aaaa~!)


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Jan 10, 2021)

Dinner out for my girlfriend's birthday. Wound up paying fancy restaurant prices for family diner quality food. Oh well, now we know never to go back to that place.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jan 11, 2021)

A new battery for my car.  It needed it.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jan 12, 2021)

Bought these tonight at the local store..... (by mistake actually). As I thought they were rice - but instead they were noodles; as the package looks the same (with both varieties), and I was in a hurry in the aisle.
Eh - it tasted good, anyways.


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 13, 2021)

I love this little bastard.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jan 13, 2021)

I recently bought three stickers and two little crochet dolls of Kaminari and Jirou, two characters from the anime My Hero Academia off of Etsy.

I’ll let you guys decide what to do with this information. I’m not proud of it, but that’s the tea, sis.


----------



## Hogo (Jan 13, 2021)

Groceries. That doesn't sound exciting I know but I found this cool orange spikey melon I'm going to try tomorrow, I will report back on whether it was good or not.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jan 17, 2021)

What a trip....


----------



## Simo (Jan 17, 2021)

I'm so excited...ordered some Van's snow-boots that looked comfy and warm:






...now I can go out, and explore around on all the frozen over lakes. I somehow survived last winter with just sneakers...but not this one : )


----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 17, 2021)

Starlink internet Q~Q 
I finally got picked for the beta.
No more 250Kb/s down.


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 1, 2021)

pokemon adventures manga! specifically, the red/blue and yellow arc. i haven't read it in years, and it's actually also for research purposes since i'm hoping to make a nuzlocke comic in the future and want to see how the official manga handles battles and stuff for reference/inspiration

wait i was wrong, that was my second most recent purchase. my actual most recent purchase was a digital copy of a batman comic.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Feb 1, 2021)

Most notable in my last batch of purchases was more compression sleeves (because I figure orange ones might NOT be as socially acceptable, I got some standard black ones.  I may get more sets in other colors to match other stuff in my wardrobe later)...

....and four stands for VR base stations, to get ready for a Valve Index purchase some time in the next two months.  Not ruining the walls of my room that my family just repainted a few months ago just for some fancy toy.


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 1, 2021)

Ref sheet for my alt sona and Valentine's gifts


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Feb 1, 2021)

Food...


----------



## Grivies (Feb 2, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Feb 2, 2021)

A toy gun! (The same one on my profile! nwn)
It took a lotsa time and effort to gather all the parts to fit my preference, now I'm happy =UwU=

Hope this happiness power be with you all as well!


----------



## Simo (Feb 2, 2021)

A commission, for a new latex skunk-mask, based on a pup mask design: Soon I'll be a squeaky-skunk...with a pink nose!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 2, 2021)

A commission over on FA!
Drawn by spesflake over on FA



They have commissions open


----------



## Kai the Ferret Boi (Feb 3, 2021)

I just bought a bunch of Books at Barnes and Nobles. A collectors version of Golden Compass, All the Stars and Teeth and Declaration of Rights of Magicians. Big into Urban Fiction and YA Fiction. ^-^ Also got a few books off amazon; Red Rising, Percy Jackson and the Lightning Thief, Hollow City, City of Blades and House in the Cerulean Sea. I um, am going a bit crazy with books. <.< I wanted to get back into reading though, I guess.


----------



## Simo (Feb 3, 2021)

I have just ordered a jaunty new coat-rack, so the winter coats are not all over the place:


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 3, 2021)

Last months' electricity.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 5, 2021)

My digital pre-order finally came today! Hoping it's good through and through.


----------



## DrifterJellybean (Feb 7, 2021)

A new phone.
For those wondering, a Samsung Note 20 Ultra.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 7, 2021)

Shampoo & conditioner


----------



## GentleButter (Feb 7, 2021)

Gets here on Tuesday, I'm so excited!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 7, 2021)

I honestly can't remember but I do plan on ordering Sepultura t-shirt soon


----------



## Tacoshark (Feb 11, 2021)

This commission


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 11, 2021)

Some food from a regional gas station chain.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 11, 2021)

Beastars #5



And Beast Wars #1


----------



## pthhpth (Feb 11, 2021)

a (third party bootleg) amiibo card of diana from animal crossing. i want her in my town she's so cute!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 12, 2021)

May or may not cancel order: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B086VRY8GZ


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 12, 2021)

Seeds for this year's garden and some lingonberry bushes.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 12, 2021)

They're not much on tabletop, but they're great at holding objectives and they have their uses in Kill Team.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 13, 2021)

Coffee, a water bottle, three picture frames and I got a rose for my big sis


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 13, 2021)

It seems like when I buy something new, I'm always just catching up on technology, and I ask myself, is it really worth buying a 43" $250 Insignia 4K TV (that I should have cancelled, but stupid me thought it was a Prime item having been sold by Best Buy's amazon store, which otherwise would have given a longer cancellation period and/or instant refund via requesting shipment cancellation "reverse ship" the order back to the warehouse), when 8K and VRR are around the corner, and will probably cost the same amount within the next year or so? I'm not saying people should be equal with wealth and superficial items, but it just seems like nice things have always been hard to catch up on for me, and I'm always late to the game, literally and figuratively. I can buy a video game some people have been wanting to play with me for a while, and then by the time I would buy it, they're all bored and moved on to something else. Granted, nice things are getting cheaper, but super nice things are getting expensive as fuck. Now, when I boot up my cheapo 4K TV, people are going to be raving about their 8K displays this year, and 16K models are gonna be at near future CES showcases. -_-


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Feb 15, 2021)

It's a bit niche so idk if anybody really gives a shit lmao, but I recently ordered a Honda P28 ECU for my Prelude. This is an upgrade (actually technically a downgrade), but I _had _to buy it if I wanted to drive the car at all. See, the generation of Prelude I own comes with an immobilizer. This basically means the key has a programmed "signature," and if the ignition switch doesn't see this signature, the starter is disabled by the ECU. So even if one were to try and hotwire the car it would not start (unless they jacked the car and crawled underneath perhaps?) As luck would have it, I lost my key. I had it towed to a dealership to program a new key, which was going to be $180, but apparently these cars shipped with a "red" key, which was used only to program new keys. I bought the car second hand, so that key's in the ether somewhere. Apparently, without the red key, there's NO way to program a key that matches an immobilizer, and it's basically a dud at that point. So, the dealership quoted me $1500 to replace the entire immobilizer system, at which I LAUGHED because that's half the value of the car.

So, what a lot of people have done when they lose their keys is replace the ECU (OBD II) with the previous generation (OBD I), because it runs the same engine but does not have an immobilizer. It just so happens, too, that people also do this because OBD I, despite being older technology, allows for a LOT more tuning flexibility (make the car _zoom!_) And, the most affordable listing I could find for an American, non-california, manual transmission ECU was _also_ one the seller was programming at request. So I'll now have custom vtec/rev limit, a disabled governor and various disabled sensors that have been causing me problems.

If you have to fix something, you might as well see if you can make it better 








EDIT: I hooked it up and the immobilizer still worked somehow? So, I tried a little wiring trick to bypass it. That worked. Fml, I might have not needed that ECU in the first place... Oh well. Zoom!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Feb 15, 2021)

Two slices of cheese pizza from a local pizzeria

Ny style pizza


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 15, 2021)

Beer for the house


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 20, 2021)

A burger and fries and some underwears, not from the same place


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 26, 2021)

This adopt.


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> A burger and fries and some underwears, not from the same place


Maaan. You didn't buy the McSnuggies? They are the new McDonald's briefs you can use. All with Ronald McDonald on the front and everything!

I bought a Monster Rosso. Does that count as a purchase?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 26, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Maaan. You didn't buy the McSnuggies? They are the new McDonald's briefs you can use. All with Ronald McDonald on the front and everything!


Uh, they didn't have them in pink


----------



## Yakamaru (Feb 26, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Uh, they didn't have them in pink


Ah, but I do. Limited Edition. :>


----------



## iamtheend (Mar 1, 2021)

Latest purchase was a Harley Davidson....tad impulsive but sooooo worth it


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 1, 2021)

Some primer, styrene sheets, scribes and hand rills, and a couple kits like a MG Gundam Wing EW Ver Ka. 
Nothing like some Gunpla for quarentine~
Eyyyy.
(Next up will be some necron armies too spice things up~)


----------



## Arishipshape (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Astus (Mar 1, 2021)

I bought an older magic card set to look for rare cards x.x


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## Good Boy Avery (Mar 1, 2021)

Donuts. The good kind.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 3, 2021)

Good Boy Avery said:


> Donuts. The good kind.


Duck Donuts?


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2021)

The old car died and after two weeks of car hunting bought a 2016 Buick Verano with low miles and a nice warranty. Seems fancy...never had a new-ish car; they have always beem 10 or 20 years old.

The heated seats are nice in the cold...and the dash and dials light up a real pretty blue.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 6, 2021)

Bought some guitar parts for a personal build and some water-borne poly finish for a guitar neck. Ran out recently on another build, had just enough clear to finish the last coat just as the paint cup went dry. Also ordered some solid color paint from them that's supposed to go  on real thin and cover ANYTHING in two coats. They even gave me a cell phone number to call if I had any trouble with the paint. Can't beat that service in my eyes.

For you woodworkers, guitar builders, furniture flippers or furniture painters in general, this stuff is incredible: The Crystalac Store

Non-toxic, quick drying, replaces all those dangerous lacquer or oil-based finishes, will cut and buff like no tomorrow, even by a BIG machine like a Baldor double wheel  12" buffer.

BTW, not a paid endorsement. I was blown away by the quality of the finishes.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 6, 2021)

I can't show it because it's not safe for the children.


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 6, 2021)

Assorted acrylic airbrush paints, fiber cable, pico leds, wire, toggles, and 3v batteries. ^~^ Building!!!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 14, 2021)

A 6x10' trailer with a loading ramp. Just in time for construction and renovation projects to start spooling up.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Mar 14, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> A 6x10' trailer with a loading ramp. Just in time for construction and renovation projects to start spooling up.



I need one, too!


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 14, 2021)

I got some golden nail armor. They were sharper than they look.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 14, 2021)

I bought this beauty. 

Yeah I'm always buying characters... lol


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 17, 2021)

Hhhhhhhhh!!!


__
		https://flic.kr/p/2kLJiaF


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 17, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Hhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> 
> __
> https://flic.kr/p/2kLJiaF


Very cool!


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 17, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Very cool!



*cries tears of joy*


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 17, 2021)

Chomby that's fuckin sweet!
I got an art tablet 15% off due to saint patty's holiday. About time too since it's been like 2 years since I really drew anything. Wish me luck as a career artist, peeps!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 17, 2021)

Some delicious bread


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 17, 2021)

Bitcoin, a fractional share of an ETF, and paying myself back for the relatively large sum of Bitcoin I bought two weeks back.

Basically my entire stimulus check went towards saving and investing. I honestly can't remember the last time I bought an actual pleasure item for myself...but I *think* the last thing I bought was a discounted Bluetooth soundbar from Best Buy about four months ago?


----------



## Rassah (Mar 18, 2021)

ASTA said:


> Bitcoin, a fractional share of an ETF, and paying myself back for the relatively large sum of Bitcoin I bought two weeks back.


I did the opposite and bought some filthy fiat (눈‸눈)


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

more mecha


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 18, 2021)

Headphones to replaces ones that broke


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 18, 2021)

A cup of hot cocoa.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> View attachment 104938
> more mecha


Same



Also Beastars #7


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 18, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Same
> View attachment 104944
> Also Beastars #7


Optimus Primal~!
Gosh I love beast wars!
*Goes to the google box to see if there are transformer model kits out there to build and customize*


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 18, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Optimus Primal~!
> Gosh I love beast wars!
> *Goes to the google box to see if there are transformer model kits out there to build and customize*


There are! Mostly the Furai kits. Which are IDW, not BW, unfortunately. 

But yes Beast Wars IS THE SHIT


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 18, 2021)

A .22lr SW Victory


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 21, 2021)

CHAIN SAW


----------



## Lucyfur (Mar 21, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> View attachment 105273
> 
> CHAIN SAW


Please don't chase the teens in texas around


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Mar 21, 2021)

A complete set of sitar strings.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 23, 2021)

Radsone EarStudio HUD100 MK2.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 23, 2021)

Coca-Cola, some ramen and a few cans of chef boyardee.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Mar 24, 2021)

Coke zero, Tastes no different to the sugared ones. Also got some headphones from Ebay while back.


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Mar 24, 2021)

Costco poutine.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 25, 2021)

I've been trying to find this goddamn crab for my collection for years





Just got him £35 on Ebay. He's missing a leg and his cannon, but the former was £6 on another listing, and the latter I already have by coincidence, from a parts bundle I got back in 2019. I'll have to dig it out of storage though.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 25, 2021)

“I’ve done nothing but buy commissions and YCHS.”


And I’ve AB every damn time.


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 25, 2021)

Benadryl and chocolate


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Mar 26, 2021)

Starbucks VIA Instant Coffee Pike Place Roast, better be fucking good because it wasn't too cheap.


----------



## Play3r (Mar 26, 2021)

A katana
damn thing cost me 2,000
but it cuts things and looks good so it's worth it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 26, 2021)

P i z z a


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 26, 2021)

Art supplies


----------



## honeymews (Mar 26, 2021)

Two stickers from a small business!


----------



## IvoryAvian (Mar 28, 2021)

I preordered MH Rise a few days before the release date, can’t wait to play once it arrives in the mail!


----------



## Ampelos (Mar 28, 2021)

My first fursuit head!!!!!!!!!! I’m so freaking excited!!!! (He’s a fox named Boris and love him dearly!!)


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Mar 30, 2021)

my latest purchase is.. we.. something for the bedroom but before that i bought some nice hair products.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 30, 2021)

Managed to snag a TFCC Exclusive Beast Wars Depthcharge





Convention exclusive stuff is notoriously hard to track down for a reasonable price. 

Related fandom-relevant meme I found


----------



## Tacoshark (Mar 30, 2021)

Ampelos said:


> My first fursuit head!!!!!!!!!! I’m so freaking excited!!!! (He’s a fox named Boris and love him dearly!!)


Thats awesome, congrats!


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 30, 2021)

I just pre-ordered one of these.

Salad Fingers is baby.


----------



## Mangotun (Mar 31, 2021)

A black light
I like seeing my white walls glow okay


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Mar 31, 2021)

A dress and shoes =0


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 31, 2021)

My brother got bullets for his AR-15 today.


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 1, 2021)

Purchased some necrons and more paints.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 1, 2021)

This. :3 I’m getting a complete partial soon! I’m paying it off right now.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 1, 2021)

A train ticket back home from the trip to the other edge across my country! >w<

I don't prefer straying away from familiar zones, but sometimes, a trip rendering yourself a wanderer is refreshing! Well, at least for me, it is! ÙwÚ


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 1, 2021)

Lucyfur said:


> Purchased some necrons and more paints.



Funny enough, I'm about to go into a match against Necrons this weekend with my Death Guard. Classic is going to spam Reanimation Protocols, but some multi wound weaponry and a bit of wiping out his weaker models will help with that.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 1, 2021)

Chinese food and a mtn dew


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 1, 2021)

Nectarines


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Apr 1, 2021)

I got a new VR headset for my computer. then found out my glasses are too big and got some prescription lenses so I can use it properly. ^_^"


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 1, 2021)

Some plumbing parts and a NOAA weather radio.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 3, 2021)

Groceries


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 3, 2021)

New Bluetooth usb 5.0 adapter which somehow works worse than the old 4.0 adapter.


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 4, 2021)

Dragon Tales DVD's and C-PTSD books...
I'm going through a lot right now


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 4, 2021)

Fish and chips


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

Finally got new speaker cables! And OMG...I was a bit skeptical, but who knew that some fancy braided wires could have such an impact: things sound rich, clear and with a lot more bounce for the ounce.

Got a 6ft pair of these:





__





						Kimber Kable - 12VS
					

For over three decades, Kimber Kable has led the audio/video cable industry in technology and precision manufacturing. Today, we are more committed than ever to producing products of preeminent technical merit and performance.     Kimber Kable - Products




					www.kimber.com
				




Also: @KimberVaile : When I hooked these up, I  was surprised about how amazingly thick and stiff they are. I guess that's how a fox makes a cable


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 4, 2021)

Simo said:


> Finally got new speaker cables! And OMG...I was a bit skeptical, but who knew that some fancy braided wires could have such an impact: things sound rich, clear and with a lot more bounce for the ounce.
> 
> Got a 6ft pair of these:
> 
> ...


We at Kimber Kable are well acquainted to running our thick cables into all the the small tight openings in your drywall. We come from experience!


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 4, 2021)

Dry shampoo 3 pack, two bags of Dunkin' Donuts coffee and a pack of Dove bars.


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2021)

KimberVaile said:


> We at Kimber Kable are well acquainted to running our thick cables into all the the small tight openings in your drywall. We come from experience!


 Indeed! And the cables are terminated in banana plugs, which seat snugly into the rear of the amp and speakers. They really have gone a long ways in firming up the overall sound of the system. : )


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 5, 2021)

Yesterday I used a coupon to get Epic Micky 2 for free at GameStop. I would have gotten Lego City Undercover but they didn't have it even though the box was on the shelf.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 5, 2021)

I just got a bunch of custom stuff for Mae from Sweet Treat Atelier on Etsy~ Mae looks so cute on my couch, now!


----------



## Simo (Apr 5, 2021)

Records!

Got this in the mail today:


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 5, 2021)

Iizard food


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 5, 2021)

A second 72-piece marker set, to expand my collection of colors. Now I need to make more art.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 5, 2021)

Needed new computer mice to replace this:


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 5, 2021)

poptert


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 6, 2021)

Eh.... these fine items.


----------



## Kuroserama (Apr 6, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Eh.... these fine items.


Ah, you've staged them so nicely, too!


----------



## aomagrat (Apr 6, 2021)

I bought my topless little pony.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Needed new computer mice to replace this:
> View attachment 106683


If you find one that is relatively inexpensive, ergonomic, and the scroll wheel isn't shit, let me know.


----------



## ben909 (Apr 7, 2021)

Lupus Et Revertetur said:


> If you find one that is relatively inexpensive, ergonomic, and the scroll wheel isn't shit, let me know.



what do you call inexpensive?


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)




----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

The fabled Blades of Chaos, Kratos's first chainblades acquired in the game, from Ares himself. Forged in the Underworld.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 7, 2021)

Bought 4 of these on a whim, at the store yesterday..... when I got said bread. (Banana Nut).


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought 4 of these on a whim, at the store yesterday..... when I got said bread. (Banana Nut).


Ah, quality.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> what do you call inexpensive?


$10-$25


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 7, 2021)

Smoke bombs


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 7, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Smoke bombs


And just who do you plan on disappearing on?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 7, 2021)

I bought a fuel pump for my spurts car.
But when I dropped the gas tank, it was so rusty inside that found myself at an impasse.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 8, 2021)

A complete new exhaust system for my car.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> A complete new exhaust system for my car.


Shoot, sorry to hear that.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 8, 2021)

A large pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 8, 2021)

Salad and tea


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Shoot, sorry to hear that.


I kind of figured that's what it might be, so it wasn't a huge surprise. I took a look under my car when the problems started and what I saw mirrors what the mechanic said- "It's mostly just held on with rust at this point."


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

TemetNosce88 said:


> I kind of figured that's what it might be, so it wasn't a huge surprise. I took a look under my car when the problems started and what I saw mirrors what the mechanic said- "It's mostly just held on with rust at this point."


Ah, that sounds bad. Well, a problem is best solved than left unchecked anyways, so good one for getting to it!


----------



## Octodad (Apr 8, 2021)

The Lego Batman Trilogy


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> Shoot, sorry to hear that.



Haha! I get it! 
Wait, that wasn't a joke? 
¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Haha! I get it!
> Wait, that wasn't a joke?
> ¯\_( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)_/¯


It was?!?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2021)

My latest purchase was a CRKT knife.
Did I need it? No.
Does it make me feel warm and fuzzy? Yes.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 8, 2021)

Ollie the Otter said:


> It was?!?



Sorry to _hear. _
Broken exhaust systems are loud.
I'm terrible.


----------



## Primal the Lycanroc (Apr 8, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sorry to _hear. _
> Broken exhaust systems are loud.
> I'm terrible.


Ooh, I get it now!


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 9, 2021)

lavender lamb pillow pet


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 9, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> Sorry to _hear. _
> Broken exhaust systems are loud.
> I'm terrible.


Can we take up a collection to buy you a new sense of humor?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 9, 2021)

mightybeeb said:


> lavender lamb pillow pet



I .. kind of want one of those now


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 9, 2021)

Well, I picked up some cookies (at the store) today, that were on the menu in the sales flyer.
20 count peanut butter.... they were $ 2.50 a box; so, not a bad deal at all; (I'm pleased).


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 10, 2021)

Plushies from Amazon


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 10, 2021)

Mochi ice cream and miso paste


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 10, 2021)

Groceries, including a big whole chicken and veggies for a nice dinner. Pretzel buns to go with.


----------



## Glossolalia (Apr 10, 2021)

A well-articulated action figure body with no head. I think I'll sculpt something weird for him, not sure what yet


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 11, 2021)

energy drink powder


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 11, 2021)

Taco Bell uwu


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Apr 11, 2021)

The Old Warhorse bought himself a brand-new Bostich 3/8" crown (T50 size) pneumatic stapler! I hate window and door screen repair because it's a bi . . . , a bear, yes, a bear to fire a butt-tonne of staples to hold the old fashioned screening in the frames. Not any more!

Yeah, my house was built in 1888 and it's been generally non-molested over it's life so the screens for the most part are old wood frame screens. The screening has to be stapled to the frames, then a half-round molding goes on to cover all the staples and the raw ends of the screen. Lots of fun there. Eleven on the first floor, twelve on the second floor, four in the attic. I also need to build two new frames for the basement windows.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

sharpen-on-pentration bullets.

no, not lanthact.

i know they're usually lanthact but these are molecular alloy.

yes, yes, they're above regulation standards for radioactivity, but it's so minor it really doesn't matter unless you get shot by it and it's for a shooting range.


----------



## FaroraSF (Apr 13, 2021)

Car insurance.

One of the positives of covid is that since people are driving less, it's a lot cheaper this year =l


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 13, 2021)

Walkers pickled onion flavoured crisps

(That's Lay's Chips to y'all in the US) 

They're fucking impossible to find in England, and I move back to university tomorrow so I had to.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

An excellent-condition set of Logitech Z-2300s.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 13, 2021)

Cute little mp5k

=UwU=


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

"Non-kakate Pizza"

i tell ya.

it's well strange.

it's like a deep fried potato chip the size of a dinner plate covered in a sauce i'm still left wondering whether it was meant to be cheese or tomato.

and throughout there's this weird cubes in it that i can't tell if it's meant to be sugar or salt.

science has gone too far!


----------



## anonfoxer (Apr 13, 2021)

the razer straw.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (Apr 13, 2021)

A dusty but excellent-condition pair of EPI Series 3 Model 70s.


----------



## thepawedpiper.arts (Apr 13, 2021)

mightybeeb said:


> lavender lamb pillow pet


SHE HAS ARRIVED
I named her Moira Rosemary <3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 14, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought 4 of these on a whim, at the store yesterday..... when I got said bread. (Banana Nut).


Well - as a follow up to the last time, I bought a few of these recently, at the same store..... I know a lot of people like chocolate stuff, (and taste-wise, they weren't too bad to me) - but I kinda enjoyed the banana nut ones last week, a bit better.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 14, 2021)

Esbilac


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 14, 2021)

lickarish


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 16, 2021)

A new hatchet.
And a used copy of the Gary Paulsen novel.


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 16, 2021)

An honest-to-God tractor. I am a real farmer now.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 16, 2021)

...

overdue library fees


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 16, 2021)

The same lab work I need quarterly because my immune system is a fuck.
<.<


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 17, 2021)

chocolate chocolate candy <3


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 17, 2021)

Groceries and energy powder


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 17, 2021)

Groceries


----------



## Lucyfur (Apr 17, 2021)

styriene, putty, and mini figure bits to convert space marine infiltrators into lady space marine infiltrators, because why not?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 17, 2021)

A 65 liter backpack, a miniature packable wood stove,  and a folding shovel. 
Oh no, I'm not going to ditch society to live the rest of my life in the wilderness. That would be silly.


----------



## лОРИк (Apr 17, 2021)

Bond, Gold Bond.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 17, 2021)

Chocolate and flour


----------



## Erix (Apr 18, 2021)

A pair of jeans, and I'm too embarrassed to say how much, but its my style and I dont regret it xD


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

way too many corn solids


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 20, 2021)

From Amazon: Dumb & Dumber on DVD, Wayne's World on DVD, and a fancy new journal.


----------



## Raever (Apr 20, 2021)

Pretty sure it was just Doordash food.
Specifically redbull.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 21, 2021)

Well, I bought these at the local store, this week. 
These are really easy to heat up and make... and best of all - there's less work involved for me in doing so.


----------



## Kingman (Apr 21, 2021)

A crate filled top to bottom with old matchbox and hot wheels play sets I'm going to use to turn into Gaslands terrain.


----------



## JuniperW (Apr 21, 2021)

This album on vinyl! A market came to town today, and I wasn’t really intending to buy anything, but I had to buy Fair Warning immediately after seeing it in the stall, since I love VH more than myself. It’s in surprisingly good condition for a record that might have been printed 40 years ago. The first side sounded pretty fuzzy, but my dad cleaned the second one and it was great! 
(sorry for gushing!! I can never get myself to shut up about 80’s rock music!!)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 21, 2021)

A two man tent that weighs two pounds.


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 21, 2021)

My stupid crush on the Scout continues.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 21, 2021)

Player said:


> A katana
> damn thing cost me 2,000
> but it cuts things and looks good so it's worth it.


Who's the maker?

My last notable purchase was the nearest CVS' remaining stock of Cadbury Mini Eggs. I cleaned out the whole bin.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 21, 2021)

space food.

whole meals dehydrated.

was actually really tasty somehow.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 23, 2021)

Another HUD100 MK2, a OneOdio Pro-30 and two MAONO MH601 headphones.


----------



## Wodenofthegays (Apr 27, 2021)

A house

I grew up really poor and so did my boyfriend so we're both crying but in a good way


----------



## just.chillin (Apr 27, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 107886
> 
> My stupid crush on the Scout continues.


OOOOHH I'm jealous


----------



## Xitheon (Apr 27, 2021)

just.chillin said:


> OOOOHH I'm jealous


I have a little shrine to him in my room.

(It's a secret, tell no-one.)


----------



## Sairn (Apr 27, 2021)

Fixed up my car, did all the work myself ^^


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 28, 2021)

I went nerd shopping
- Transformers Kingdom Airazor
- _Frankenstein_, by Mary Shelley
- _Beastars #9 _, by Paru Itagaki
- _Growing up Aboriginal in Australia_, by Anita Heiss
- _Scotland and the National Question - A Marxist Approach_, by Philip Scott and Peter Taaffe


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 28, 2021)

Some cute new shoes uwu


----------



## Raever (Apr 28, 2021)

Are we counting art?
Cuz' it's art.
*It's always art. @_@*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 29, 2021)

Ordered an exercise bike off of Amazon. Can't wait to get back into my exercise routine!


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Apr 29, 2021)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1387394960023068675


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 29, 2021)

gorp


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 29, 2021)

Energy powder


----------



## kelliegator (Apr 30, 2021)

I won this Extreme Noise Terror record from an online auction. However, it's been almost two weeks and I haven't received it in my mail yet. :/


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2021)

"Vitamin Enhanced", a collection of the first six albums by Ozric Tentacles


----------



## just.chillin (Apr 30, 2021)

I got the entire Chobits manga because it's far superior to the anime, everyone else is wrong fight me.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 1, 2021)

f-lever trigger


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Groceries!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 1, 2021)

A pair of MB Quart 290s (made in Germany)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2021)

A 7 oz. bag of gummi bears.
Aaaaaaaand I just ate them all. Ugh


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> A 7 oz. bag of gummi bears.
> Aaaaaaaand I just ate them all. Ugh


I get the big bag of Haribo Gold Bears once a month and then I just chow down lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 1, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> I get the big bag of Haribo Gold Bears once a month and then I just chow down lol



My problem is that I can never decide which color is my favorite, so I just keep eating them so I can compare and contrast ... And then they are suddenly gone. Probably red or clear, but still not sure.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 1, 2021)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> My problem is that I can never decide which color is my favorite, so I just keep eating them so I can compare and contrast ... And then they are suddenly gone. Probably red or clear, but still not sure.


I do the same thing. It's either red or green


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (May 5, 2021)

washers for guns


----------



## Whimsycal (May 5, 2021)

Does a kickstarter game counts xD?


----------



## anonfoxer (May 6, 2021)

I just bought 4000 pairs of googly eyes.
23.49 USD with shipping.


----------



## Xitheon (May 6, 2021)

Cat litter.

(I have a cat.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 7, 2021)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, I bought these at the local store, this week.
> These are really easy to heat up and make... and best of all - there's less work involved for me in doing so.


Anyways..... (as a follow up to the posting above)..... this week, I might get the turkey variety, I'm thinking. The only thing - is that they're also a tad bit more salty tasting (for some reason); and thus - whatever dish I use them in - I gotta remember to hold off - on the salt.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 8, 2021)




----------



## Sam Wamm (May 9, 2021)

usually my latest purchase is boring farming stuff i'm sure you have no interest in.

wish i had something interesting.

that and humans "technically" i guess.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 10, 2021)

Mass Effect: Legendary Edition on preorder

Am very hyped


----------



## IncenseAndIron (May 18, 2021)

The last thing I bought was this necklace from LeQueenNoire. If you like gothic and Christian/Satanic-themed jewelry, I highly recommend buying from Ezabell; she is a very talented individual and she makes a lot of great stuff.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 18, 2021)

A new phone case. It has a roses design


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 18, 2021)

Two Books:
- _Beastars_ #11 (Pretty season 2 is gonna end during this book. I haven't seen it yet but it wraps the current arc up pretty cleanly. Yes, I've already read it)
- _A Natural History of Dragons: A Memoir by Lady Trent_, by Marie Brennan. Apparently it's a fictional biologist's account of dragons and their biology which sounds cool af.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

New copic art pens


----------



## Maur (May 21, 2021)

Two cans of Guinness because those were the only ones left.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> New copic art pens


What kind didcha get? I've had a couple sets of them for college, but I only needed them once, and my sister stole them after that so I never got to use them all. :'(


----------



## Xitheon (May 21, 2021)

Cowboy Bebop: the complete series.

I don't know why. I don't even really like animé.

Spike is kinda sexy but he's such a "hot bad boy" stereotype and I don't find that kind of thing particularly interesting anymore.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> What kind didcha get? I've had a couple sets of them for college, but I only needed them once, and my sister stole them after that so I never got to use them all. :'(



Oof! How awful. QwQ

I got the Multiliner (fine nib) set. They're perfect for my B&W drawings. There are 4 pens in the set and they costed roughly $9. I love them and swear by them, because they make my art pop


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 21, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> Oof! How awful. QwQ
> 
> I got the Multiliner (fine nib) set. They're perfect for my B&W drawings. There are 4 pens in the set and they costed roughly $9. I love them and swear by them, because they make my art pop


That's awesome! I haven't tried their multiliners, but back at my last job I doodled a lot, and I had some multiliners from Sakura that I really liked. There were a couple others I tried from a brand I can't remember, but they bled too much ink while I drew my lines.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 21, 2021)

The one on the right is my latest purchase.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 21, 2021)

Matt the Terrier said:


> The one on the right is my latest purchase.


Ooooo
My stepdad collects model trains too. Drives the real ones as a career.
Over lockdown he's been building a full exhibit in the front garden. He's built bridges, a lake, everything.

He just needs to add buildings. I got him a church model kit for Christmas, pretty sure he still hasn't built it lmao


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (May 21, 2021)

Hound-of-chulainn said:


> That's awesome! I haven't tried their multiliners, but back at my last job I doodled a lot, and I had some multiliners from Sakura that I really liked. There were a couple others I tried from a brand I can't remember, but they bled too much ink while I drew my lines.


Oh cool! The copic ones never bleed =)


----------



## Tacoshark (May 23, 2021)

sandwich supplies


----------



## Fcomega121 (May 23, 2021)

I don't recall
*Elder voice*

It's been 57 years since the pandemic made me an hermit
[|:[3


----------



## BareJim (May 26, 2021)

I got a Switch Lite! Hoping it'll help me avoid the temptation of smoking during my downtime at work. ;w;


----------



## Xitheon (May 28, 2021)

I pre-ordered one of these and he just arrived!! He's so soft and snuggly.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 28, 2021)

Pizza. Finally had my first in person literature class. I had my first in-person one on politics on Monday but I don't really talk to the people in that class. 

Anyway so I met up with literature class after and we got pizza. Was gucci


----------



## Tacoshark (May 28, 2021)

Chocolate


----------



## Xitheon (May 28, 2021)

Tacoshark said:


> Chocolate







Now I can't get this song out of my head. XD


----------



## Filter (May 30, 2021)

A hat, a shirt, and a tapestry.


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 30, 2021)

A bunch of orange PSU cables


----------



## Terror-Run (May 30, 2021)

groceries lol. but if we look besides that, then a computer! 
I have been wanting one since 2016 and finally got one.It's an Acer Nitro N50-610 - and I love it! So much better than my laptop lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (May 30, 2021)

A 16$ cab ride home and $300 loan repayment -n- 
I could technically nuke my loan payment down to just under 1k, but then I'd be broke, and that still makes me nervous


----------



## HarpyFeather (May 30, 2021)

The last thing I bought for fun was Outlast, Outlast 2, and whistleblower, it's such a fun game, I'm a hoe with a Eddie Gluskin crush lol


----------



## Tacoshark (May 30, 2021)

A ridiculous amount of meat


----------



## TR273 (May 30, 2021)

Wacom cintiq 13hd


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

I just pre-ordered Necromunda: Hired Gun, hopefully it will be good in a day or two.


----------



## Deathless (May 30, 2021)

I went to Gamestop with somebody yesterday and I saw the FNAF plushy section, and me being out of the fandom for like 6 years now, I have no idea who any of these characters are, but something told me to buy this one. Little did I know, this is Roxanne the Wolf, and 80's glam animatronic???? 
She's literally perfect and I love her so much!!


----------



## MaelstromEyre (May 30, 2021)

Literally just brought home a new gun safe, haven't set it up yet because just getting it in the house involved the use of a tractor. . .setup will have to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## uwuellis (May 31, 2021)

A mount in an mmo lul.


----------



## GentleButter (May 31, 2021)

minecraft


----------



## Eremurus (Jun 1, 2021)

Marijuana.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jun 1, 2021)

I just purchased a Kreg brand drawer slide jig set so I can put a drawer into my guitar-luthiery workbench straight and true. Been futzing with the drawer slide placement for a few says, finally gave up and bought them. It's not like I'll  only use them once. I need to build a new base for my work bench in the garage. Currently the general purpose workbench in the garage is just a chunk of 3/4" plywood, four feet wide by two and one half feet deep on two sawhorses. Not all that stable and no organized tools/parts/etc. storage.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 2, 2021)

I'm paying when the first sketch comes but an animated YCH bust of my secondary character listening to music


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2021)

I love Loki more than it is physically and emotionally healthy for me.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 10, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> View attachment 115890
> 
> I love Loki more than it is physically and emotionally healthy for me.


Where in midgard I can find this jewel? :O


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 10, 2021)

My latest art commission purchases are nsfw. lol
Well there's one that isn't. 

It's just a sketch so far. The artist is @UnknownAnimal.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 10, 2021)

Fcomega121 said:


> Where in midgard I can find this jewel? :O







__





						Bifrosted Loki Charms Men's T-Shirt : Amazon.co.uk: Fashion
					

Bifrosted Loki Charms Men's T-Shirt: Free UK Shipping on Orders Over £20 and Free 30-Day Returns, on Selected Fashion Items Sold or Fulfilled by Amazon.co.uk.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Amazon.co.uk

If you live outside of the UK it's probably available on eBay or whatever Amazon website is based in your country.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 10, 2021)

Upgraded like two drawings apps up to their premium version. 

No more ads and some extra features. :3


----------



## NitroFastFur (Jul 10, 2021)

Just ordered a lightweight rear wheel, sprocket and sprocket carrier for the race bike. About 9.5lbs lighter.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Jul 10, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yaaaay!!!!!
Thabk yiu!

You uplifted me with that loki charms @w@

I'll look if México has it somewhere :3


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 11, 2021)

Preparation H wipes and lactaid chewables. It technically won't fix it, but hopefully will make it hurt less?


----------



## Hogo (Jul 11, 2021)

I made it a point to help my mom purchase a good laptop for her because I didn't trust her to make a good decision herself. So technically since I put in the shipping and payment information that was my latest purchase.

For myself? I needed to shop for the geckos so I my last purchase was on Amazon. Pangea Gecko Diet Growth and Breeding Formula and 100 count packs of .5oz and 1.5oz feeding cups.


----------



## Eremurus (Jul 11, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (Jul 11, 2021)

shitty noodles


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 12, 2021)

I bought a mouse for my laptop and Aseprite (a pixel art program) on Steam!

I made my current avatar with it!


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 13, 2021)

*Apple juice. I need this after a damn job.*


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 13, 2021)

Well this weekend I was at a wild west theme park and I just had to buy a cowboy hat, revolver and holster. Cost me around 100$


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 13, 2021)

New headlamp assemblies for the Volvo

Expensive things.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2021)

__





						This item is unavailable - Etsy
					

Find the perfect handmade gift, vintage & on-trend clothes, unique jewellery, and more… lots more.




					www.etsy.com
				








Alligator Loki ftw.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 18, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...






The fact he's somehow not the only comic book villain to have a series of variations that include an alligator form kinda blows my mind


----------



## NOCO94 (Jul 18, 2021)

An instant boiling, chilled, carbonated water system

(https://www.clage.com/en/products/drinking-water-systems-zip/Zip-HydroTap-G4-BCS)


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 19, 2021)

A coffee!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 19, 2021)

Bought desserts for me and my parents.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 19, 2021)

Frozen lasagna


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 19, 2021)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Frozen lasagna
> 
> View attachment 116599


Ramsay fucked up grilled cheese
How do you fuck up grilled cheese


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 19, 2021)

Just ordered a set of Frank Miller's graphic novel "Sin City". In 2005 there was a film based on this comics. My favourite movie, by the way  it is in cbr format which isn't supported by my e-reader but with the help of convert.io I guess I will manage to read it in the long run


----------



## ashton the cabbit (Jul 19, 2021)

i recently got an r4 and i use it all the time


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 21, 2021)

Groceries


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 21, 2021)

Stimulants, pistol and rifle cartridges.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jul 21, 2021)

yogurt drink

I think it's because it's quite a dense liquid, but man does it cool you down.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 21, 2021)

Cigarettes and coffee.


----------



## Fayolah (Jul 22, 2021)

I bought some dried flowers and letter molds for resin crafts! :-D


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 22, 2021)

A donut


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 22, 2021)

I got an animation done of my fursona and Deadpool doing a sussy act.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 26, 2021)

Chomby said:


> I got an animation done of my fursona and Deadpool doing a sussy act.



Simp. 

I love my mother. She just "secretly" bought me my next Christmas present: a 1/6 scale model of Loki from Marvel (Tom Hiddleston version.)

(I'm also a simp, bite me.)


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 30, 2021)

3 months of game pass ultimate.


----------



## Simo (Aug 1, 2021)

Of all things...a watermelon, with seeds...says it was grown in Missouri, so should be nice and sweet...am gonna cut it open, and have a bite right now!


----------



## Regret (Aug 1, 2021)

Another month's rent.  If that doesn't count then nine gallons of gas.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Aug 1, 2021)

The ooh-hoo-hoo and it doesn't work well! ÒnÓ

Better luck next time~ UwU


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Aug 3, 2021)

A 3KG Spool of filament for my 3d Printer. Absolute steal, £32 for 3 kilos instead of £20 for one.


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 3, 2021)

Maybe not my latest purchase but definitely the latest one with any significance.
A pair of Moondrop Blessing2: Dusk IEMs


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 7, 2021)

My Loki obsession is still going strong.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

Saw horse brackets


----------



## TyraWadman (Aug 7, 2021)

Borophagus Metropolis said:


> Saw horse brackets


But did you buy them?


----------



## O.D.D. (Aug 7, 2021)

About 170 dollars worth of groceries.  Greek yogurt, coriander, saffron (jfc that stuff is expensive), fresh parsley, small red potatoes, milk, almond milk, vanilla ice cream, tomatoes, energy drinks, a couple weeks' worth of instant ramen bowls/cups to eat at work, celery, carrots, blue cheese, pretzel buns, bagels, and I STILL can't find garam masala.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Aug 7, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> But did you buy them?



I purchased them...


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

a protogen mask with an led matrix in it so i can make different expressions.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 8, 2021)

Just bought a complete Devastator for £200, with the third party upgrade kit

Which is expensive as fuck but it's still like 70% cheaper than he usually goes for

I'm gonna sell a bunch of stuff from my collection to cover the costs. I could afford him - I'm not that stupid, but £200 is still a hefty amount


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2021)

I got these two books on sale. Together something less than 30 dollars. ^^


----------



## Makoto95 (Aug 8, 2021)

Pogo said:


> I got these two books on sale. Together something less than 30 dollars. ^^View attachment 117923View attachment 117922


Fo Fdt?
what?


----------



## Pogo (Aug 8, 2021)

Makoto95 said:


> Fo Fdt?
> what?


Its a reference book containing a lot of pixel art from the final fantasy series.
Also a interview with the artist in the back of the book. That was a really nice read. :3


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 9, 2021)

Eh.... just bought some art work this weekend from some people..... 
and - some of it may look good on my walls later, (I'm thinking).


----------



## Curt Goynes (Oct 15, 2021)

Makoto95 said:


> The other day I booked a trip from Krasnoyarsk to Dudinka through Vodohod. It is a Russian tour agency with great reviews so I decided to take some voyage this time for a change


How were your impressions after the trip?  In a week I have a week vacation and considering some travel destination


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2021)

A caramel/speculoos tiramisu that had the texture of a whipped cream. Pretty good


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 15, 2021)

New phone! Old one was refusing to charge.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 15, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> New phone! Old one was refusing to charge.


I relate to that a lot, most of my devices get charging problems sooner or later.


----------



## Filter (Oct 15, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> New phone! Old one was refusing to charge.





Fcomega121 said:


> I relate to that a lot, most of my devices get charging problems sooner or later.


Until recently, I had an iPhone 5 that refused to die. Although I didn't need to hold onto it that long, it became a challenge and almost a source of pride. Admittedly, a weird flex considering how I stay current with most other tech. Battery life was still surprisingly good, though. Unfortunately, it became useless when my carrier dropped 3G. So yeah, I'm pretty happy with my new phone too. Hopefully, 5G will be around for a while.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 15, 2021)

Filter said:


> Until recently, I had an iPhone 5 that refused to die. Although I didn't need to hold onto it that long, it became a challenge and almost a source of pride. Admittedly, a weird flex considering how I stay current with most other tech. Battery life was still surprisingly good, though. Unfortunately, it became useless when my carrier dropped 3G. So yeah, I'm pretty happy with my new phone too. Hopefully, 5G will be around for a while.


My new one is gonna carry 5G. From what I can tell it's better than my current one in almost every single way. 

Doesn't have a headphone jack but I have Bluetooth earbuds somewhere

I'll be glad to have NFC again. Google pay was super useful but I only got to use it briefly until 8 got this phone, which didn't support it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Some commissions.


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 15, 2021)

The Village (movie) on Amazon Prime.

I don't know why, exactly, but I love it. Don't judge me.


----------



## Ash Sukea (Oct 15, 2021)

An Irish Creme and cinnamon white chocolate mocha.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 15, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> The Village (movie) on Amazon Prime.
> 
> I don't know why, exactly, but I love it. Don't judge me.


I remember that movie. I thought it was really creative. I had a lot of fun seeing it the first time.


----------



## berry (Oct 15, 2021)

A vegan sub, some jalapeño chips, and a chocolate chunk cookie from Jimmy John’s. ELITE!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 16, 2021)

A new to me Bass guitar amplifier to replace one stolen over twenty years ago. We won't discuss how much I paid for it, it was more of a "Fixing that Feeling" in my heart every time I tried to use my current amplifier which was woefully inadequate volume-wise despite being higher wattage. This one's 130 Watts of pure 6CA7 tube quartet power. Soon I will once again be the *God Of Thunder*!


----------



## Filter (Oct 17, 2021)

Vinyl


----------



## Tennet_G (Oct 17, 2021)

Wireless earbuds. I was getting tired of the wires getting tugged over the course of a few months, rendering one side quiet/mute after some time unless you hold a specific part in a weird angle and tape it together.. until a few months later again.
I hope this purchase is worthwhile.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

Tennet_G said:


> Wireless earbuds. I was getting tired of the wires getting tugged over the course of a few months, rendering one side quiet/mute after some time unless you hold a specific part in a weird angle and tape it together.. until a few months later again.
> I hope this purchase is worthwhile.


Wireless has fewer issues with battery/audio now.  I used to be diehard "3.5mm jack or go home" but the 3.5 jacks on most phones are ridiculously fragile these days if they're even there.  Only use them for my car's aux feed these days.

E: a book by Dale Carnegie.  Funny thing.


----------



## Outré (Oct 17, 2021)

I bought 60 boxes of solid core LVP flooring. It’s honestly kind of unexciting compared to the purchases that other people in this thread have made.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 17, 2021)

Roomie's Rx, a pack of American Spirit Blacks and a 4 pack of Ommegang Solera.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 18, 2021)

Stay Fluft said:


> I bought 60 boxes of solid core LVP flooring. It’s honestly kind of unexciting compared to the purchases that other people in this thread have made.


My wife would be ecstatic over that purchase. We need to redo the flooring in our kitchen so our discussion goes between solid wood and real linoleum tile. In either case, a new subfloor is needed which might also lead to a ceramic or stone tile floor of some kind.


----------



## Outré (Oct 18, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> My wife would be ecstatic over that purchase. We need to redo the flooring in our kitchen so our discussion goes between solid wood and real linoleum tile. In either case, a new subfloor is needed which might also lead to a ceramic or stone tile floor of some kind.


I went with LVP because it’s 100% water proof, very durable, and there are some pretty decent options. I wanted to have continuous flooring in the whole house with no transitions. LVP also has least least expansion and contraction. Hardwood looks amazing… obviously the best looking product. I ultimately decided it would hold up againt pets as good and I felt nervous about putting it in the kitchen.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Oct 22, 2021)

I bought a house. Deal just closed today.

Yay, adult milestones.


----------



## Outré (Oct 22, 2021)

GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I bought a house. Deal just closed today.
> 
> Yay, adult milestones.


Congratulations!


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 22, 2021)

A classic once exclusive to Japan in the 90's randomly got a Switch port. Snatched it immediately.









GarthTheWereWolf said:


> I bought a house. Deal just closed today.
> 
> Yay, adult milestones.



You always were one of the cool ones. Glad to see you're making well for yourself, man.


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Oct 28, 2021)

Just got myself a brand new car. 2017 Ford Focus. Got a decent deal and I'm just happy I managed to do it entirely on my own with no financial assistance. Hazzah.


----------



## Tacoshark (Oct 30, 2021)

Lease on a new apartment


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 30, 2021)

Went out for food with friends
One of my friends is a coeliac
Guess what the restaurant forgot to take out of his pasta
Had to walk him home because he could've fainted at any second


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 30, 2021)

Last order of stuff was cheritable gifting.
A safe modern space heater that will auto cut off if tipped, sets to keep temperatures, etc.
An air cleaner with uv lamp for another person.
A furnace flue seal ( that I need to install but has not yet arrived) for a third.

Tis the season paying it forward seems to do the most good, so everything gets saved until this time of the year.


----------



## Mossymossfox (Oct 30, 2021)

Ngl Furrsuit fur and fabric lol


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 30, 2021)

New mat to go under computer chair.

It's... less shitty than the old one.  I'm dreading having to go over this floor with the oil soap and scrubber to get the bits of the old one out for good.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 30, 2021)

Purchased a "new to me" tube bass amplifier, a Music Man HD-130  and new speaker cabinet. I am once again the God Of Thunder!

Sux to be my neighbors, eh?


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

A cool blue gatorade


----------



## Shyy (Oct 31, 2021)

Uh, "Adult beverage collection" additions... have a rather large annual party coming up this coming weekend...after Samhain gathering.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 31, 2021)

Paid off auto insurance, got some buttermilk

Finances are going to be a little lean until next pay period I think


----------



## Shyy (Oct 31, 2021)

Recurring bills <suck>... *narrowed eye stare at property tax bills*


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Oct 31, 2021)

Did the rest of my Christmas shopping, plus groceries.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 31, 2021)

Game I played a LOT in middle school got an inexpensive Switch port. I'm fine buying a game a third time. That's ok.


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

meat skewers.

*shrug*


----------



## Shyy (Nov 3, 2021)

Rechargeable flash light for my Nissan.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

Guess what I found again?


Spoiler: FROOT LOOPS SOAP!
















And this too.



Vetiver, patchouli, tonka beans, rose.  It smells absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 3, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> Guess what I found again?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: FROOT LOOPS SOAP!
> ...


Is that gay soap?


----------



## Shyy (Nov 3, 2021)

Not until it has ahole in the middle of it...
Dinner.  It's even still warm.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 3, 2021)

ssaannttoo said:


> Is that gay soap?


It's honestly pretty goshdarn gay going from the scent and colors

(I like it)


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 4, 2021)

F***ing Hostile said:


> It's honestly pretty goshdarn gay going from the scent and colors
> 
> (I like it)


*points*

Gay!


----------



## BogWitchBrew (Nov 4, 2021)

New curtains for my living room! I'm content.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Nov 14, 2021)

Small shovel in case we need to shovel out an area the big ones can't reach.

One more set of dice.

A few more toolboxes for organizing said dice.  I'll find a better method when I have my own place (perhaps I could build a display case tray or something), but for now these will work.

Proper file organizers now that I've redone my room.  The deep-shelf carts I had before just weren't cutting it for actually reaching anything inside.

A book in the Wings of Fire series.

And another book that is the third in a series called... Kulipari?  Involves frogs.


Everything but the dice and file organizers were the result of me getting a big coupon from the big discount retailer my father and I visit often.  I seriously considered getting more shelves from there, but wanted to reorganize my room first... turns out I don't need them yet.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Nov 14, 2021)

New Saber to keep my older one company.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 15, 2021)

Shyy said:


> View attachment 122418


My my what a large handle you have.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 15, 2021)

The better to handle this...


----------



## Curt Goynes (Nov 18, 2021)

Firuthi Dragovich said:


> Small shovel in case we need to shovel out an area the big ones can't reach.
> 
> One more set of dice.
> 
> ...


The other day ordered another Spyderco knife. Hope that in a couple hours will have it. Can't say that I am mad about knives but some specimens make me spend money on them no matter the price.


----------



## Shyy (Nov 25, 2021)

My "family pack" of 3 lightsabers showed up yesterday, just in time for practice night. 2 of them can scew together to make a "lightstaff". Fun times were had, to say the least, since previously, there was only 1 practicener with a "lightstaff". There were a couple of "WTF???" moments. Made for a wonderful night!


----------



## Alexledragon (Nov 27, 2021)

Curt Goynes said:


> The other day ordered another Spyderco knife. Hope that in a couple hours will have it. Can't say that I am mad about knives but some specimens make me spend money on them no matter the price.


I understand you there, sometime when the knife start talking to your heart, the price only become secondary ^^
I hope you'll enjoy your new spyderco!

In my case i could find myself a nice looking sword from Windlass at a very good price, now to see when it's going to arrive...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 27, 2021)

Curt Goynes said:


> The other day ordered another Spyderco knife. Hope that in a couple hours will have it. Can't say that I am mad about knives but some specimens make me spend money on them no matter the price.


A friend really likes Spyderco knives. He had a little Clip-it that needed a new edge. I asked him, how sharp? Sharp, real sharp of "Oh Fuck" sharp. Using my Lansky system, I went to surgical sharp. The next day, he manages to put it completely through the meat of his palm, by his thumb. He said it didn't even hurt till they took it out.

Anyway, I bought two guitar tuners from Sweetwater Music. $9.95 USD each, free shipping! Supposed to be super accurate.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 29, 2021)

This is my husband.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 29, 2021)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> A friend really likes Spyderco knives. He had a little Clip-it that needed a new edge. I asked him, how sharp? Sharp, real sharp of "Oh Fuck" sharp. Using my Lansky system, I went to surgical sharp. The next day, he manages to put it completely through the meat of his palm, by his thumb. He said it didn't even hurt till they took it out.
> 
> Anyway, I bought two guitar tuners from Sweetwater Music. $9.95 USD each, free shipping! Supposed to be super accurate.


I have a nice general utility knife, very good tool.  Kershaw CQC-6K.  Does a lot of things pretty well, handy.  Blade has stayed sharp and free of dings even with heavy use and basic care.  Incredibly useful for things like cutting tubing and cord, breaking down heavy cardboard and such.


----------



## Ramjet (Dec 3, 2021)

A house


----------



## Shyy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Shyy (Dec 3, 2021)

Sucker's pretty long...


----------



## Shyy (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 7, 2021)

A gift for my older sister  I saw it and said yup. . .though Miracosta most costly hotel in Tokyo Sea Disney so has to be good right?. . .hope she likes this. ^^;


----------



## herness (Jan 19, 2022)

We just came back from the mall and bought tons of clothes for the little one, new Bose headphones for me and a nice jacket for my wife. Lucky we checked mallsnavigator site and choose the least busy hours for this family "entertainment". To be honest i prefer online shopping in general. But that's only me, my wife loves malls despite the fact it is not the safest place to be these days.


----------



## OllieTheOtter (Jan 21, 2022)

Just bought an oculus quest 2 last week, already addicted to beatsaber, oh, and vrchat, obviously.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 21, 2022)

couldn't be arsed cooking dinner so I ordered a kebab


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 21, 2022)

Bird beak pattern masks from Aetus


----------



## Shyy (Jan 24, 2022)

Nail polish remover. Forgot to get some, last time.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

A Gnome just so I could do a joke


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

Licorice ice cream.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> Licorice ice cream.


which flavor? Black or Red?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> which flavor? Black or Red?


?


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> ?


Yes they make both flavors, Black is normal and red is strawberry


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> Yes they make both flavors, Black is normal and red is strawberry


Salted licorice.


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Jan 24, 2022)

Luftrausers, an awesome lil arcade dogfighting game on Steam


----------



## Feneera (Jan 24, 2022)

I bought 2 large bags of food.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 24, 2022)

I bought my dog a flirt pole. She wants to chase and bite things, so I provide


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I bought my dog a flirt pole. She wants to chase and bite things, so I provide


a what?


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 24, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> a what?


It's a training toy, essentially a toy/lure on a long piece of rope that you run along the ground for dogs to chase after.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 24, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> It's a training toy, essentially a toy/lure on a long piece of rope that you run along the ground for dogs to chase after.


oh thats cute!


----------



## Mambi (Jan 26, 2022)

Just this week I bought a deluxe air fryer with rotisserie features, *and* a set of 7.1 surround sound wireless gaming earphones, both at dirt cheap prices! Woohoo!



			https://www.corsair.com/ca/en/Categories/Products/Gaming-Headsets/Wireless-Headsets/VOID-RGB-ELITE-Wireless-Premium-Gaming-Headset-with-7-1-Surround-Sound/p/CA-9011201-NA?fbclid=IwAR1G9dEyBB-KQQk88TzXe81F2oxbTM5kMFWYfBgJ03bo5Yma1sKtOxCIshk#tab-overview
		










						12.7-Quart Air Fryer Oven Deluxe (More Colors Available)
					

GoWISE USA 12.7-Quart Electric Programmable Air Fryer Oven with 15 Pre-Set Cooking Programs - Pre-order now! Orders ship by 10/12/18. Purchase includes 10 accessories and a recipe book.




					www.gowiseproducts.com


----------



## LameFox (Jan 26, 2022)

40 P2* masks. Also I am strongly considering getting a reverse cycle AC unit I can stuff into a window because this house has an impossibly poor design when it comes to insulating from the outside temperature.

*like N95 but meant for industrial use. I think they were only in stock because the classification seems to be a local one that people overseas haven't bought out.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jan 27, 2022)

I bought a @Rimna mine was very cheap, but he'll do a lot.


----------



## Vic (Jan 27, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> I bought a @Rimna mine was very cheap, but he'll do a lot.


A knife


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 28, 2022)

I purchased a Christmas sweater (which is not seasonally appropriate since it's almost February) and it was of gingerbread men waterboarding other gingerbread men with milk. I do not know why but it spoke to me on a spiritual level and I shelled out the 30 dollars to purchase it. I feel regret somewhat but that regret does not outweigh the joy I feel to have such a bizarre item of clothing.


----------



## Mambi (Jan 28, 2022)

OttoVonBismarcksAss said:


> I purchased a Christmas sweater (which is not seasonally appropriate since it's almost February) and it was of gingerbread men waterboarding other gingerbread men with milk. I do not know why but it spoke to me on a spiritual level and I shelled out the 30 dollars to purchase it. I feel regret somewhat but that regret does not outweigh the joy I feel to have such a bizarre item of clothing.



OMG, that's so funny! Do you happen to have a picture or a link, that's hilarious!


----------



## Filter (Jan 28, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> A Gnome just so I could do a joke



I thought the Gnomes were still on strike. Things have changed since they unionized.


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Filter said:


> I thought the Gnomes were still on strike. Things have changed since they unionized.


IT'S THE MOST BEAUTIFUL THING I"VE EVER SEEN!
THERE'S A WARRIOR PROTECTING MY HOME
AND IT'S A GARDEN GA-NOME!!!


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 28, 2022)

I just ordered a bunch of valentine's day presents for my partner  <3


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

Hoodwinks said:


> I just ordered a bunch of valentine's day presents for my partner  <3


A apple iPad and apple pen(s) to do digital art with =)


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 28, 2022)

ScaratheWolf said:


> A apple iPad and apple pen(s) to do digital art with =)


Well...I didn't buy it, a friend bought it for me XD


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 1, 2022)

I'm going to regret this.


----------



## Fcomega121 (Mar 1, 2022)

An humidifier for my nose and throat at night! :3
It will arrive sometime on the newar future! <3

Ironically my house has humity problems but my nose and mouth are dry often :0


----------



## Shyy (Mar 1, 2022)

Well, 2 more boxes of Lux Fur showed up... along with more resin and filament for my 3D printers...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 1, 2022)

Transformers SS Brawn





Alternatively


----------



## reptile logic (Mar 1, 2022)

A restaurant burger and two beers. Sorry, no photos.


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 1, 2022)

*Mentos*


----------



## Shyy (Mar 1, 2022)

^ needs Diet Coke to make it a good time...


----------



## Kuuro (Mar 2, 2022)

I picked up a couple new effects pedals and a board to chain them all together


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 3, 2022)

Unfortunately I had to cancel my darkrai plushie order because there was a shipping problem and I didn't have the energy to deal with it. lol

Anyway, the Deadpool lanyard I bought earlier came today!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Mar 7, 2022)

The 2nd and 3rd books of Pokémon Adventures collection edition.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 7, 2022)

Still.working on the 4th pattern set.


----------



## Green_Brick (Mar 7, 2022)

Mine were commissions by an online artist. They are currently drawing for me right now, so I do not have WIPs yet, but I cannot wait to see what they have in store for me! ^^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 7, 2022)

Core i7 980x processor to fit my motherboard (along with a 1 TB SSD replacing an old 2 TB mechanical). My computer while it was respectably powerful on it's own, was outdated in some key components and needed some more oompf. 980x was the most powerful I could install without replacing the motherboard, though I may end up doing that eventually anyway.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Mar 7, 2022)

A Pair of Radeon Pro W6600's
One was used, and arrived already, the other NIB and is shipping with the slowest postage known to man.
_I got tired of having a really loud gaming card, that did not support AA and GPU accelerated rendering in Cad/solidworks. Viewport VSR and Dynamic rendering is amazing and really increases model fidelity when working + improves performance._


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 10, 2022)

An A3 table top drawing board


----------



## Ichigomi (Mar 10, 2022)

not food related,, it was a pair a shoes. they hurt my feet :/


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 10, 2022)

A Monster Mango Loco, Snickers and dinner. 'cus too laze to cook today, sue me.


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 11, 2022)

A hoodie and CD!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 12, 2022)

Bought a second Fender Rumble 1-15" + horn speaker cab for my vintage Music Man HD-130 bass amp. Now we can shake the house properly! It was needed since the MM amp is a tube amp, 4X 6CA7 output tubes in Class D operation - tons of overhead, as loud as a 500W solid state amp. I can overdrive one speaker cab but it seems to really like two. I've had the volume on "3" in the ol' music room as a test, it was waaay too effing loud! Especially since I now have hearing aids.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 12, 2022)

A pitcher pump for shallow sand point well and an 80w solar panel kit with inverter.


----------



## Shyy (Mar 12, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Bought a second Fender Rumble 1-15" + horn speaker cab for my vintage Music Man HD-130 bass amp. Now we can shake the house properly! It was needed since the MM amp is a tube amp, 4X 6CA7 output tubes in Class D operation - tons of overhead, as loud as a 500W solid state amp. I can overdrive one speaker cab but it seems to really like two. I've had the volume on "3" in the ol' music room as a test, it was waaay too effing loud! Especially since I now have hearing aids.


*offers 1966 Mosrite bass, candy apple red cellophane finish* hey, man. Wanna grind it?


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 13, 2022)

Shyy said:


> *offers 1966 Mosrite bass, candy apple red cellophane finish* hey, man. Wanna grind it?


I've owned several Mosrite Ventures Mark X basses, still have a white 1966 that plays great, it's just too valuable to gig out with. Semie Mosesley's daughter Dana Moseley is supposed to collab with me on a Joe Maphis double neck type build with bass and 6 string necks. She's swamped with work so that's a ways down the road.

As an aside, all Mosrite guitars had hot pickups back in the day. My Mark X reads over 14kΩ for both pickups. That is hot!


----------



## Shyy (Mar 13, 2022)

Yeah, I can and DO appreciate the sound, quality and care the old axes were made with it! My 2nd son has an old yellow Tele that he found while out of state on a job. Plays beautifully. 
On you getting to speak and work with Dana Moseley- dude, that is outstanding! I would love to have an opportunity like that. In, for pictures when you get it!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 14, 2022)

Applebees


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 17, 2022)

A signed photo of Alfred Molina.

He's so squishy and cute. Even when he's playing a supervillain.






HUG ME DADDY.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 18, 2022)

Food from Wendy's


----------



## Shyy (Mar 18, 2022)

Oddly enough, had dinner there last night,  at the onethay my youngest son works at. The bacon chicken sandwich was pretty good. Bacon jam, interesting thing...


----------



## Conrad Delafuente (Mar 21, 2022)

Rahmet said:


> I wanted to buy something for my niece which would be fun and useful and in the long run I made up to get these great module mats to prevent flat feet.


They say that 70% of children eventually suffer from this disease so you did it right to get those mats!


----------



## Rancid-rac00n (Mar 21, 2022)

anti-itch cream and some cookies


----------



## Shyy (Mar 21, 2022)

That's a heck of a combination... 
I ordered a new soldering iron, as my old one finally DIED, DIED. Now, I get to wait for it to show up so that I can finish with the electronics in my new Proto head...


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

A beefy 5-layer burrito and a chicken quesadilla from Taco Bell


----------



## Shyy (Mar 26, 2022)

You, ah, need any help with that, Beanie?


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> You, ah, need any help with that, Beanie?


Nope, it's already being digested lol


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 26, 2022)

Shyy said:


> You, ah, need any help with that, Beanie?


Help carry it? :>

Latest purchase be a bag of Mexican Fiesta chips.




*munch munch munch*


----------



## Luxibutt (Mar 27, 2022)

Chicken tender sliders. (￣ω￣)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Mar 27, 2022)

Shyy said:


> That's a heck of a combination...
> I ordered a new soldering iron, as my old one finally DIED, DIED. Now, I get to wait for it to show up so that I can finish with the electronics in my new Proto head...


New soldering irons are always a good thing to a luthier. I ordered a 45W heater elment for my Weller/Ungar soldering iron. Now I need to order new PL133 tips for my heater element. If you don't use a rheostat or variac of some kind, they idle too hot and burn up the iron plating and the threads on the element. I might try a Weller 40W soldering station heat regulator to keep things under control. My old rheostat was a light dimmer with a real resistive element inside. New light dimmers are solid state and they don't understand a soldering iron load for some reason.

Also, bought myself some $$$ Phonak Audeo Paradise P-70 hearing aids out of my own pocket, since the government/VA seems to think I don't need them. They were fucking wrong, too. What an improvement in my life! And, getting to know my guitars all over again, since I can hear things I couldn't before. I enjoy hearing the wife say, "Could you turn the television up? I can't hear it." That makes me almost cry when she does that. I listen to it on level 18 or so now, used to listen to the TV on 50 or more. Also said, "HUH? What did you say?" waaay too many times. Not now.


----------



## Loffi (Mar 27, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> A beefy 5-layer burrito and a chicken quesadilla from Taco Bell


Hell yeah, that's my go-to Taco Bell order


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Apr 6, 2022)

A cute fox plush


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Apr 6, 2022)

A commission from another artist!
Sorry can't tell the details as this specific artwork being NSFW

When I wanna see certain art with specific conditions, I almost always draw them myself. But oftentimes, when I get burdened by several essential stuff and having insufficient time and/or energy, I can't manage to draw what I wanna see. Yet, when I hunger so much that I can't stand not enjoying them (Be it SFW or NSFW), that's the moment I go pay other artists for.

After all, the commission was worth the purchase! UwU♡


----------



## Marius Merganser (Apr 6, 2022)

I ordered a telescoping hiking pole with a camera mount on the top so it doubles as a monopod.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 6, 2022)

I got a unicorn blanket, two Harry Potter chocolate frogs, 10 pairs of socks, an various Easter candies.

Yesterday this came in the mail: stickers and a water bottle!


----------



## Luxibutt (Apr 6, 2022)

Bottle of water


----------



## DorjeStego (Apr 7, 2022)

I've been banned from buying things for a while by my husband now.


----------



## Shyy (Apr 7, 2022)

Starting another collection of materials for my 3rd suit...


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

DorjeStego said:


> I've been banned from buying things for a while by my husband now.



Nice!
You'll love it!DJI makes wicked drones, super easy to fly.

Just got the Mavic 3 a few weeks ago myself, but the FPV has been one I've wanted to try for awhile now.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 7, 2022)

A bunch of canned soups, a few frozen shepherds pies (more like cottage pie because beef), fairlife chocolate milk, veggie chips, generic Golden Crisp cereal


----------



## DorjeStego (Apr 7, 2022)

Ramjet said:


> Nice!
> You'll love it!DJI makes wicked drones, super easy to fly.
> 
> Just got the Mavic 3 a few weeks ago myself, but the FPV has been one I've wanted to try for awhile now.
> ...



Oh definitely, not my first DJI drone (I have the mini 2 as well - great drone for flying in built up areas) and took the FPV drone up this afternoon after work for the first time just to get used to controlling it and it was a great experience.

The Mavic 3 definitely looks like an awesome drone too now the firmware issues it had early on seem to be fixed, and I'd get one down the line but felt a lot more like the FPV for developing my flight skills if nothing else.


----------



## Ramjet (Apr 7, 2022)

DorjeStego said:


> Oh definitely, not my first DJI drone (I have the mini 2 as well - great drone for flying in built up areas) and took the FPV drone up this afternoon after work for the first time just to get used to controlling it and it was a great experience.
> 
> The Mavic 3 definitely looks like an awesome drone too now the firmware issues it had early on seem to be fixed, and I'd get one down the line but felt a lot more like the FPV for developing my flight skills if nothing else.



Yeah I still have a few hiccups here and there with the GPS not registering right away, so they still have some bugs to fix, still better then my Mavic 2 needing a compass calibration every fucking flight lol.

Flight with goggles has got to be next level though, total immersion at nearing 100kmph sounds fun.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 12, 2022)

A shelter for outside cats


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 12, 2022)

Dinner at "Stewart's" gas station


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Apr 12, 2022)

Got all this last Saturday at a train show:


----------



## Shyy (Apr 12, 2022)

Makes it alot easier to cut 3 ft long sheets of EVA foam on an angle!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Apr 14, 2022)

Samsung TU7000 4k TV. Not a huge fan, I like the Fire TVs better.


----------



## Average_Lurker (May 18, 2022)

The official Future Cop LAPD comic by Wildstorm


----------



## Xitheon (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Crimcyan (May 18, 2022)

For crx


----------



## Shyy (May 19, 2022)

Now, start modding a 2012 Cr-V... with light body damage, variable scroll turbo, custom ECU, moderate sized I/C, factory style seat covers over some Recaro high backs up front...


----------



## DorjeStego (May 21, 2022)

Added the Mavic Air 2 to my fleet. Got it on a great deal in like-new condition.


----------



## reptile logic (May 21, 2022)

Was hired to clear a blackberry thicket, when I discovered this underneath. It was camouflaged with green algae and mosses, and had blackberry canes in the engine compartment, but surprisingly little rust. When I asked the landowner about it, he said, "If you want it, you can have it." He even signed off on the title. For $900 in parts, and a day's labor, I drove it home. The running boards are already gone.


----------



## AlexTheMule99 (May 23, 2022)

A vacuum cleaner from 1958. Still works perfectly.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 23, 2022)

Big pizza.


----------



## Shyy (May 23, 2022)

$43 worth of gas, so that I can get to work and back home this week.(I stay at work during the week, otherwise, the fuel bill would eat most of my paycheck.)


----------



## Shyy (May 23, 2022)

Yeah, I know, right? 10 whole gallons (barely) and it takes 5 gallons EACH way...


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (May 23, 2022)

Just some groceries. Decided to get the costa branded hot chocolate instead of the normal cheap stuff and my god I can't go back
You can absolutely tell the difference. Like even in how it _smells_


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 27, 2022)

I bought a crosscut confetti shredder to help safely dispose of "Junk" mail that has my name or the wife's name on it. We have waaaay too many tweakers wandering around here to let loose of things that could be used by some tweaker to do identity theft. I've already caught two of 'em digging through my garbage for whatever shit they think is valuable. since I went on social security, too much unwanted mail comes with my information conveniently filled out, just sign and return, please.

As an aside; somebody went through my recycling can and took all the aluminum out sometime before last Tuesday evening late, in the rain no less. Didn't make a mess, just took the cans. Discovered this Wednesday morning early when I took out the last of the recycling and the can was def dug through. Doesn't make much sense, since this isn't like California where there's a place on every corner practically to recycle your cans for money. Our local scrap yard won't even take them.


----------



## ScourgeFeather (May 28, 2022)

Haven't purchased them _just yet,_ but I've got some manga I'll be ordering soon as a belated bday present. I haven't bought manga in years but recently I've been able to again and I'm pretty excited! 

Unfortunately, it's been pouring absolute buckets all week and all the mail carriers around here love to just drop our packages out in the muddy driveway. Not on our covered patio. Not on our porch. Just out in the swamp of gravel and puddles  A package today had the box fall to sopping shreds before I could get it inside (luckily the objects inside were in plastic, but if it had been anything else it would've been ruined). I'm not about to risk that with out of print paperbacks so I'm waiting until we have guaranteed sunny weather lol


----------



## Yakamaru (May 28, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Yeah, I know, right? 10 whole gallons (barely) and it takes 5 gallons EACH way...


Damn, dude. How fuel efficient is your car, anyway?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 3, 2022)




----------



## Shyy (Jun 4, 2022)

4.162 gallons of 87 octane for $20.


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Jun 22, 2022)

So I finally broke down and got wireless headphones.

They're specifically for use with my tablet, so I can listen to audiobooks more easily.  Especially given they have a... slight delay.


I also bought two more hard drives for my computer.  An... 8TB internal, I think?.... and a 12TB external that apparently requires its own power (and I intend to get rid of the 4TB one I had).

I don't think I need to do any more upgrades to this thing until graphics cards advance another generation at least (at which point I'll actually be able to get double what my current card can do).


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 22, 2022)

Volume 1 of mha


----------



## Shyy (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 1, 2022)

Bought a journal that's called "Wreck This Journal" by Keri Smith. If you journal, you need this one.


----------



## Shyy (Jul 1, 2022)

Where'd you get it, @Kellen Meig'h?


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 3, 2022)

I want to, but I don't have a current use for it.









						KP35 Mini Jet Engine Kit
					

Includes Bearings! Here your chance to build your own real jet engine. This affordable jet engine kit allows you the opportunity to build and own a jet engine without spending thousands of dollars.  This is a real self sustaining mini jet engine kit. We’ve designed and built alot of these (We're...



					www.minijetengine.com


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jul 3, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Where'd you get it, @Kellen Meig'h?


I found it at Michaels, of all places. Also available on Amazon for the same price I gave for mine. IBSN 978-0-399-16194-0


----------



## cherryish (Jul 4, 2022)

Bought some resin earrings with lil plants in them


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## CodyNorth (Jul 10, 2022)

Its new soft woolen carpet for my daughters room


----------



## herness (Jul 10, 2022)

Awesome thing! i spend hours on this phone with the fridgidaire customer service and discussed the difference of few products and finally made my choice.
The advantage  of this washer is also a cooling effect which is absolutely must with the current temperatures. No idea why i didn't order such a thing long time ago.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 10, 2022)

Any ideas for a phone with 120hz AMOLED and 5000mah or higher battery?


----------



## Crimcyan (Jul 10, 2022)

JacobFloofWoof said:


> Any ideas for a phone with 120hz AMOLED and 5000mah or higher battery?


S21/22 ultra


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jul 10, 2022)

Crimcyan said:


> S21/22 ultra


Ouch, kinda expensive.


----------



## Delv (Aug 3, 2022)

CD of Suicide Season - Bring Me The Horizon
I'm lame :/


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 10, 2022)

A bunch of neat stuff from Five Below


----------



## Haydn Iles (Aug 13, 2022)

The last purchase was a dress. I'm going to a wedding party in a month. Was searching something nice. Choose a dress from https://www.princessly.com/collections/prom-dresses. Now, a little bit worried that the dress is too fancy, because it is from prom collection. What do you think?


----------



## Yakamaru (Aug 13, 2022)

Some strawberries and cider. Really good on a hot Summer's day like this.


----------



## Vermilion (Aug 13, 2022)

I bought a $5 commission from CalledBasil! It's just so cool, I love it! Check out their post,


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 13, 2022)

Groceries


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 24, 2022)

A 20-lb recurve barebow! I've been learning archery for a couple months now and my instructor gave me a little shopping list of parts for my own bow so I won't have to use his crappy training bow anymore. This one's nothing special, but I love it.


https://imgur.com/a/HuKp6tZ


----------



## chimeratrough (Aug 24, 2022)

I believe my last purchase was pizza. I LOVE foods!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 24, 2022)

The Paranoid album from Black Sabbath


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 24, 2022)

Pizza~


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Aug 25, 2022)

An Eevee stuffy


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 27, 2022)

Burger...(っ˘ڡ˘ς)


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 29, 2022)

Last big purchase was an EZ Cooldown vest, because working next to ovens all day in a part of the building that doesn't have reliable A/C was killing me.

It's also super handy for doing yardwork and not getting heatstroke.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 31, 2022)

Guinness and instant noodles


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 1, 2022)

A bright red, braided micro USB cable.

I can sense your excitement from here, but please try to remain calm.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 2, 2022)

Four of these in the frozen food aisle recently.... (four for $9).


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 2, 2022)

Groceries


----------



## Mipmalt (Sep 4, 2022)

I purchased an alarm so loud that I almost had a panic attack when I tested it.
*
Perfect.*​


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 4, 2022)

My halloween costume


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 4, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Four of these in the frozen food aisle recently.... (four for $9).


Yummy


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 4, 2022)

Just went to a con so here's my list:

Two T-shirts for myself and my husband
A sweatshirt
Funko Pop of Majin Vegeta signed by Chris Sabat (3 hours standing in line. So worth it.)
Shenron Figurine
Art of:
2B
Akira
Yu Yu Hakusho
Dragon Ball Z
Watercolor painting of koi fish and bears
A sushi lanyard

And some nice emerald color fox ears. I should've looked to see if they had a tail, but I didn't see it until leaving but we spent a lot of our con money so I might have to search the artist since I didn't get to grab her card. But yes, I bought a lot of stuff lol


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Sep 5, 2022)

> $500 sword at a ren faire


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 6, 2022)

Some more artwork..... it's getting to be an addiction.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 7, 2022)

More guitar parts. Yeah. Mooaarr Paaarrrrts!

That's the problem with buying cheap but servicable guitars is I can't leave them alone. New tone and volume pots, new Switchcraft jacks, clean up the DNA that's usually spread all over the fretboard, things like that. Add to that I have one guitar being assembled at the moment, one that I just finished and I'm acquiring parts for a baritone build, I'm starting to have to use build sheets to keep track of these things. That's not counting the paying jobs. At least I'm busy right now.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 8, 2022)

Does a charity auction count? If so, $886 went to Tiger Haven in Memphis this past weekend, along with the normal furcon monies.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Sep 8, 2022)

Bought these four over the past week.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 8, 2022)

My rent


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 10, 2022)

A gallon of ethanol-free lawn mower gasoline.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Sep 11, 2022)

A ticket to a local gaming convention.

Also two books: "The Necronomnomnom" and "Lovecraft Cocktails".  Anyone want a Pink FlaMi-Go?


----------



## Shyy (Sep 11, 2022)

Nice book selections.
Have a great time at the con!


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 11, 2022)

Food with long shelf life.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 11, 2022)

40 oz water bottle. Replacing my 20 oz one. I'm trying to be less dehydrated in life


----------



## ben909 (Sep 11, 2022)

followed that water bottle path, but is now at 64oz... and its kind of heavy


----------



## Shyy (Sep 11, 2022)

*suggests Camelback type hydration bladder for "extnded" carrying of H2O*


----------



## AlmostSams (Sep 17, 2022)

I just bought this game on Steam called Abomi Nation. It's a roguelike rpg designed around pokemon nuzlockes, and it's pretty fun and cute! ^ω^


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Sep 17, 2022)

I got one of those LED bulbs that allows you to change the color temp.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 17, 2022)

Yesterday I bought snacks for a rock climbing trip


----------



## Shyy (Sep 17, 2022)

Engine rebuild kit for my truck.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 18, 2022)

New 256Gb MicroSD card for my phone - the original 32Gb one died after 3 years.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 18, 2022)

Nice upgrade.


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 19, 2022)

Loki Mug and Coaster - Etsy UK
					

This Mugs item by ShopLunaBlueDesigns has 58 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from United Kingdom. Listed on 29 Nov, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 22, 2022)

One of these for lunch yesterday..... it was surprisingly good, actually.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 22, 2022)

Yeah... do yourself a favor... <Don't> read the ingredients list and then look up the things that you have trouble reading, let alone trying to pronounce...

I bought the rest of the parts to fix my mates car this morning.  $1861.57 
Ow.


----------



## Luxibutt (Sep 22, 2022)

Cherry Pork Slices...omg, I love it!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 22, 2022)

Brand new natural gas fired water heater. A cool $1,000 USD installed.


----------



## Shyy (Sep 23, 2022)

Ow.
Why didn't you install that yourself?


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 23, 2022)

Got some apple slices, roasted chicken, some bagels, a carton of eggs, some lettuce, some chips, a few slices of cantaloupe, some roast beef, and some milk, at the grocery store recently.

The frozen meal (on top of the eggs) was for me later on (after everything was put away).... as I was hungry when I got home and needed something to eat and didn't want to wait until dinner time. The whole thing cost me about thirty-something dollars (with my Club Card); so..... not bad.


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2022)

Gottlieb Black hole

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1574110836276461568


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2022)

You actually own that now? 
Very nice score! I saw the movie in the theater, way, way back when...


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 27, 2022)

Shyy said:


> You actually own that now?
> Very nice score! I saw the movie in the theater, way, way back when...


Yeah, it's my 3rd game but this one is one of the ones on my list of really wanting to own


----------



## Shyy (Sep 27, 2022)

Grail status.*salutes* I have an old, non refurbished "Dragon's Lair" game. It <still> kicks my ass, even after 40 years!


----------



## ginnywinny (Sep 27, 2022)

i bought some snacks xD cant have enough of them lol


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 27, 2022)

A coffee, sandwich, and a little tray of veggies.


----------



## Bluefangcat (Sep 27, 2022)

Was getting my snack on- a bag of seasoned pretzels and a monster zero ultra!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Sep 28, 2022)

bought a half-dozen Hoffman 40 steam checks for our steam heat radiators. Steam checks in general don't last long so new ones were ordered, shipped, installed. No more hissing/popping/wheezing out of the radiators when the heat comes on. Ah, the joys of home ownership.

BTW, our system is a single-ended steam system. The whole house seems warmer tonight, versus last night.

How It Works


----------



## Shyy (Sep 29, 2022)

Good expenditure. 
Found a place that has uncut gasoline.  My chainsaw likes it. My truck got about 3 M.P.G. better on the way home, as well. Been saying for years that ethanol is shit.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 4, 2022)

Bought a bag of these this week at the store.... because they were out of my usually faves - the powdered ones. The chocolate donut itself was a little disappointing to me, as it was practically flavorless, but the outer frosting was the saving grace on them, which still made them enjoyable.

At two dollars a bag, I can't really complain in any case.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 4, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought a bag of these this week at the store.... because they were out of my usually faves - the powdered ones. The chocolate donut itself was a little disappointing to me, as it was practically flavorless, but the outer frosting was the saving grace on them, which still made them enjoyable.
> 
> At two dollars a bag, I can't really complain in any case.


The powdered ones are the best imo


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 4, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Engine rebuild kit for my truck.


Eeeyyyeeaaahhhh, I'm looking at replacing the entire drive train (engine and transmission) on my poor ole' '93 Ford Ranger.  She's been a good little trooper all these years, but trying to use a 'Truck' that only has a 4 cylinder engine is an effort in futility!  lol
Gonna drop a V-6 (or 8 if I can manage it?!), and then a manual 5 speed manual (Been driving clutch-operated machinery since my legs could reach the pedals!).
Kee-riste these civilian passenger vehicles though!  There's so much involved I have to admit I lack the skills/tools to pull it off and then trust the results, so me and my mechanic are going over options.

(There goes Xmas!)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 4, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Bought a bag of these this week at the store.... because they were out of my usually faves - the powdered ones. The chocolate donut itself was a little disappointing to me, as it was practically flavorless, but the outer frosting was the saving grace on them, which still made them enjoyable.
> 
> At two dollars a bag, I can't really complain in any case.


I've worked with livestock for too many years to look at these little snacks with a 'SFW' perspective!
;-P


----------



## Shyy (Oct 4, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> Eeeyyyeeaaahhhh, I'm looking at replacing the entire drive train (engine and transmission) on my poor ole' '93 Ford Ranger.  She's been a good little trooper all these years, but trying to use a 'Truck' that only has a 4 cylinder engine is an effort in futility!  lol
> Gonna drop a V-6 (or 8 if I can manage it?!), and then a manual 5 speed manual (Been driving clutch-operated machinery since my legs could reach the pedals!).
> Kee-riste these civilian passenger vehicles though!  There's so much involved I have to admit I lack the skills/tools to pull it off and then trust the results, so me and my mechanic are going over options.
> 
> (There goes Xmas!)


The engine in my truc that I'm rebuilding is a 13 L Cummins in a 1970 M813 66x6. I'll trade you headaches, happily...
May I offer a suggestion? Turbo and 2.3 go together better than Bonnie and Clyde.

Or, if really <are> set on an entire drive train swap, 4.0 OHV is a cheap drop in factory thing.
(Has 93 Explorer 4.0 in 1984 Bronco II)
PM for deets on V8 swap if serious.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 5, 2022)

Shyy said:


> The engine in my truc that I'm rebuilding is a 13 L Cummins in a 1970 M813 66x6. I'll trade you headaches, happily...
> May I offer a suggestion? Turbo and 2.3 go together better than Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> Or, if really <are> set on an entire drive train swap, 4.0 OHV is a cheap drop in factory thing.
> ...


The 4.0 pushrod engine is a snap to swap in; find a donor vehicle (same year expy or ranger) with a bad body. 5.0 V8s are a tight fit but can be done. Any V8 swap, you need to make sure you have an 8.8 axle or you will shell it. That little 7.5 axle found behind the 3.0 V6 and 2.3 I-4 can't handle a supercharged 4.0. let alone a V8.

I've done 2 V8 Rangers, both 2000 model year, one was a long bed standard cab 2wd using a 2wd Explorer, same year. The other was a 4wd standard cab stepside, using a 2000 Mountaineer as a donor, making the truck AWD in the process. The only difficulty with both were the low fuel sender that had to be put into the Ranger tank, since you end  up using all of the Expy/Mountaineer harness, dash and ECU. The Cali Smog Nazis didn't like it much, since the trucks now say they're an Expy or a Mountaineer but they do pass smog just fine.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 5, 2022)

Nice job, passing that shitty smog requirement!
 My V8 swaps are done using the older method of Fox body 5.0 convertible engine mounts, early 1970s 302 exhaust manifolds, early 90's Crown Vic/Grand Marquis Alt/PS stacked brackets, V-6 oil pad adapter and a Crown Vic oil pan.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 5, 2022)

Cool thing about a 4.0 swap- if you are putting it in an older chassis (84 Bronco II, here) you can start peeling the harness down at the underhood fuse box, starting with the fuel pump and relay. I ended up with 2 fuses, 2 relays and 1 diode. Single cut into existing harness on truck to "turn on" the alternator, add wiring circuit and return line for fuel system.


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 5, 2022)

Commissioned cover art for my upcoming book.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 6, 2022)

Shyy said:


> The engine in my truc that I'm rebuilding is a 13 L Cummins in a 1970 M813 66x6. I'll trade you headaches, happily...
> May I offer a suggestion? Turbo and 2.3 go together better than Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> Or, if really <are> set on an entire drive train swap, 4.0 OHV is a cheap drop in factory thing.
> ...





Shyy said:


> The engine in my truc that I'm rebuilding is a 13 L Cummins in a 1970 M813 66x6. I'll trade you headaches, happily...
> May I offer a suggestion? Turbo and 2.3 go together better than Bonnie and Clyde.
> 
> Or, if really <are> set on an entire drive train swap, 4.0 OHV is a cheap drop in factory thing.
> ...


OMG's!  The M-Series of trucks are AMAZING!  (Papa's is still running strong!)
I've been something of a wrench-monkey from my earliest days.  Where most girls were playing 'Dolly' or some other such fluff, I was pestering my older brothers or Papa about anything/everything they were doing, but especially all-things-mechanical.  Papa operated heavy machinery (dozers, graders, backhoes, etc.), two of my older brothers followed in his Path, so hell, we were always coming home slathered in dirt, oil/fuel/lubricants of various varieties, and catching hell from Momma before being allowed to sit down for evening supper!
I took this zeal into my Service in the Marines, and my first M.O.S. (outside of the standard 1300), was as a mechanic for anything/everything wheeled.  Gods, how I LOVED IT!
To this day I prefer working on such equipment, when I do.  It's simpler (as a standard rule, but again, modernity has complicated things beyond any semblance of rationality), and you have so much more room to work/insinuate yourself into/under/over/etc..  I look at civilian vehicles, and as I said, my own little Ford Ranger, and usually utter cuss words for how these damned things were designed/put together!  I needed THREE different tools just to remove my front headlights, and TWO of them were metric!  For a FORD!!!  (that's merely one teeny-tiny example of everything else...)  I truly miss the good ole days of using a timing light, feeler gauges and such to do basic tune-ups!
So yeah, I admit I'm over my head in upgrading/replacing the heart of this beast.  That's alright.  I'll be right there with my retired mechanic, doing as much as I can and learning as much as I can about the entire process.  If I can manage it, I'll get and post piccies of the surgery, and results!


----------



## Shyy (Oct 6, 2022)

I would love to be able to call you "family"!
BTW,  we have a 1970 Deuce and a half that is still multi-fuel and a 1977 Dodge M883 in the family, as well.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 7, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> A gallon of ethanol-free lawn mower gasoline.


Get yerself a goat or few...  They'll keep yer foliage well-groomed all by themselves!  (How these little critters consume prickly black/raspberry bushes, I'll NEVAH understand?!)


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 7, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Brand new natural gas fired water heater. A cool $1,000 USD installed.


?!
EEP!
I bought an 'On Demand' LP Water Heater, with pump/filter at 10 gallons/minute, for HALF that!
What sort o' contraption have you created?


----------



## Luxibutt (Oct 7, 2022)

Sushi!!


----------



## VipersKiss (Oct 8, 2022)

Some Amiibos (for Splatoon 3), a new journal, and a copy of Uzumaki by Junji Ito.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 8, 2022)

VipersKiss said:


> a copy of Uzumaki by Junji Ito.


Uzumaki sounds like an interesting read..... I Googled it after reading your post just now..... it sounds weird, but a good read perhaps.
---------------------------------------------
Anyways..... bought a bottle of this at the store this week. It was sixty-four ounces.... and so, it was still a full half-gallon's worth of the stuff. (The cost was $3.14 plus CRV) which I thought was an odd price, instead of just $3 even or whatever.

I debated whether to get the unsweetened kind or the "sweet" version..... and I picked the sweet one and was pleasantly surprised that it had just a slightly sweet taste to it, as opposed to a real sugary "syrupy" type of taste (like what's in Kool-Aid or Fruit Punch).

It wasn't too bad..... and was a refreshing drink after our meal earlier tonight. We'll probably buy it again, as it was a good black tea that wasn't too sweet or too bitter.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 8, 2022)

47 gallons of diesel at $5.17/gallon....


----------



## AniwayasSong (Oct 8, 2022)

Shyy said:


> 47 gallons of diesel at $5.17/gallon....


I foresee a massive resurgence of horse-travel in our future...
(The Amish are gonna make bank)


----------



## Shyy (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm starting to make 3/8ths thick steel shields for all of my vehicles fuel tanks...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 9, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> ?!
> EEP!
> I bought an 'On Demand' LP Water Heater, with pump/filter at 10 gallons/minute, for HALF that!
> What sort o' contraption have you created?


Yeah, well, our hard, mineral laden water is known to kill tankless water heaters and we have no natural gas piped to the second floor, where that little baby would have to live. The new water heater is an AO Smith 40 gallon skinny tank unit @ $615 USD out the door. I paid a pro plumber to hook it up (family friend) and he earned his keep by marrying the heater to our piping that sorely needs replacing. The cold supply line is PB, not PEX so he had to round up a Sharkbite fitting to go PB to copper, then the hot water out was PEX so he had to marry PEX to copper. The damned gas line was hard lined in with black pipe so he had to do some re-piping there, too. He dinged us $300 USD for his time and materials and I bought a new hand truck to move said water heater down eighteen steps to the basement and the old one out of the basement. That was $79 USD. So, a cool "C" note more or less to get hot water.


Shyy said:


> I'm starting to make 3/8ths thick steel shields for all of my vehicles fuel tanks...


I'm ahead of you - 1/2" 7075-T6 aircraft aluminum, bent and welded. Squeals like a pig when you try to drill it. No way I'll sleep through that if some scumbag tries to drill my tanks. Mounted with button head tamper proof Torx bolts, loctite blue and all metal top stop nuts. Fukkem. Actually, fukk me if I ever have to take those tank shields, er, skid plates off.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 9, 2022)

Had this for dinner earlier tonight, with a slice of wheat bread on the side.




It wasn't too bad. The meal was frozen solid at first, but I microwaved it in about five minutes.... the mashed potatoes were tasty, and the corn had a slight taste of sweetness to it. The beef patty itself had a bit of a mushy consistency at first, but was still tasty, especially with the gravy on top. The apple compote (the dessert portion) was excellent also...... so overall, I was satisfied.... (the cost was $ 1.99 per meal).

Had it with a glass of milk, and then a cup of coffee afterwards.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 9, 2022)

Kellan Meig'h said:


> Yeah, well, our hard, mineral laden water is known to kill tankless water heaters and we have no natural gas piped to the second floor, where that little baby would have to live. The new water heater is an AO Smith 40 gallon skinny tank unit @ $615 USD out the door. I paid a pro plumber to hook it up (family friend) and he earned his keep by marrying the heater to our piping that sorely needs replacing. The cold supply line is PB, not PEX so he had to round up a Sharkbite fitting to go PB to copper, then the hot water out was PEX so he had to marry PEX to copper. The damned gas line was hard lined in with black pipe so he had to do some re-piping there, too. He dinged us $300 USD for his time and materials and I bought a new hand truck to move said water heater down eighteen steps to the basement and the old one out of the basement. That was $79 USD. So, a cool "C" note more or less to get hot water.
> 
> I'm ahead of you - 1/2" 7075-T6 aircraft aluminum, bent and welded. Squeals like a pig when you try to drill it. No way I'll sleep through that if some scumbag tries to drill my tanks. Mounted with button head tamper proof Torx bolts, loctite blue and all metal top stop nuts. Fukkem. Actually, fukk me if I ever have to take those tank shields, er, skid plates off.


I would love to have access to to sheet aluminum at a reasonable price!
I'm using the steel due to cost, availability and because I know me... skids plates are a necessity! I crushed a 20 gallon tank down to about an 11 gallon tank sliding down into a creek. The tank DID HAVE a skid plate. The plate looked like a popcan that got hit by a truck.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 9, 2022)

That, and most of the cordless drills don't seem to run long enough to get through thick steel. Not the ones that the clowns get caught with around here, anyways.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Oct 10, 2022)

Shyy said:


> That, and most of the cordless drills don't seem to run long enough to get through thick steel. Not the ones that the clowns get caught with around here, anyways.


Along with cordless reciprocating saws and angle grinders. Oddly enough, I have a DeWalt 18v 1/2" brush drill that's 20 years old, still runs just fine. Actually it runs better than new after I had the commutator turned and the armature balanced by an electric motor shop and pre-radiused the new brushes. I bought the adapter to use the new 20V batteries, never looked back.
BTW, that aluminum sheet was costly, since we had to buy a 4' X 7' sheet from his supplier..

Besides, 7075-T6 tends to be a total beeotch to work anyway. The guy that did the fab work and welding for me said it gave him grief just bending it. Yeah, they "Skid plates" are on there so well, I'm pulling the bed to change the fuel delivery modules. He's also fabbing me a transfer case skid plate and a front diff skid plate. I get them cheap, since he plans to sell more or them after we do the prototype work.


----------



## Shyy (Oct 10, 2022)

Well, T-6 <is> about the highest heat treatment you can normally acquire,  so, yeah... bending it sucks. Farking <hate> the tendency to stress fracture.  7075 for exposure to a potentially corrosive environment is a good call.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 11, 2022)

Well, had this for supper earlier tonight.... a _"Tai Pei"_ frozen brand Chinese entree, (the Orange Chicken variety).




Cooked it in the microwave in just under five minutes.

The vegetables were a hearty portion of broccoli, water chestnuts, red peppers, carrots, and a little bit of celery......which blended well with the sauce and chicken cubes all mixed inside this one paper bowl. I was pleased at the taste overall; as the chicken and vegetables weren't mushy, and the sauce had "just a hint" of orange flavor to it, which wasn't overbearing and in turn, give it a "knock of" kind of flavor that mimicked traditional take out.

Overall not bad.... I'd certainly buy this again ☺; and perhaps I'll try one of their other varieties at some point in the near future.

(The cost was $3.99 each)...... which is a bit on the "higher end" for a frozen meal probably, but was still worth it I think, as the quality was good.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 19, 2022)

Ghostbusters spirits unleashed for Xbox


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Oct 19, 2022)

Breakfast at Hardees and some pumpkin spice cappacino from a local gas station.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 19, 2022)

155 gallons of diesel fuel.


----------



## sushy (Oct 19, 2022)

that is a lot of diesel fuel :O 

Last thing I bought was some chocolate and crisps.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 19, 2022)

Coffee grounds from a local store chain  (Stewart's Shops)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 20, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well, had this for supper earlier tonight.... a _"Tai Pei"_ frozen brand Chinese entree, (the Orange Chicken variety).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Like last week, another trip to the frozen food aisle for me lately. Bought one of these, amongst other things:




It wasn't too bad...... the macaroni was firm, the chunk-sized chicken pieces were decent (at least for a frozen item anyways) and the sauce wasn't too bad either. The spicy part of it was true in many ways..... as the entree had a bit of a "kick" to it throughout my eating it, which kept my tastebuds entertained.

Not enough to be *really* spicy, but still..... the sauce kept it from being bland and boring and kept it interesting enough to make me want to finish it.

(Cost: was 4 of them for $ 5 - or, $1.25 each) with my Club Card. So it was a cheapy but still a goody.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 20, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Like last week, another trip to the frozen food aisle for me lately. Bought one of these, amongst other things:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Never had the spicy version. I love the regular alfredo they have.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 20, 2022)

The spicy Alfredo one is a regular buy for me.. for a cheap frozen meal it's not half bad


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 21, 2022)

SmokeyWolf said:


> Never had the spicy version. I love the regular alfredo they have.


Okay...... thank you. 
----------
I saw this, and I might try this one this weekend:


----------



## Odetta (Oct 23, 2022)

new keyboard


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 23, 2022)

Chinese takeout


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 25, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I saw this, and I might try this one this weekend:


Well anyway.... as it turns out - the specific entree (above) was out of stock at our local store this weekend, and so.... I had to obtain an alternative..... and *this* turkey thingy (below) was in the store and was purchased and tried yesterday ☺:






I was keen on trying the "Boston Market" line of frozen foods lately; and so - I was interested in buying and sampling their brand specifically, so I could compare it to some others I've had..... other quick lunch options I see at the store like: "Banquet", "Hungry Man", "Smart Ones", "Stouffers", etcetera.

And so, I popped this into the microwave yesterday afternoon...... and I gotta say, it wasn't too bad overall (for an easy lunch)...... the mashed potatoes were real tasting, and weren't some cheap instant kind (which I don't mind eating either) but it was nice perk in any case, and the vegetables were good but a bit on the plain side with no butter or seasonings, (which might be a drawback to them for some).

Plain veggies are fine with me too, (sometimes even preferred) and so, it wasn't a deal breaker there. The turkey slices themselves were real pieces, that tasted like what I'd get at the deli carving board..... so not too bad there either.

The only issues I seemed to find - were that the turkey pieces and the mashed potatoes were all kind of "lumped together" in one big container portion (with the vegetables being on the other side), which made it feel more like a bowl of comfort food, as opposed to an entree that could go on a plate.

(The cost was $ 3 each with my Club Card, so not bad financially either).

I'd probably buy it again..... but only when I'm in a "comfort food" kind of mind probably - and don't mind my entree being a big mixed together mess in a bowl.

I'll probably sample some of the others they've got first though.


----------



## Woozle (Oct 26, 2022)

Movie Masterpiece Thor The Dark World LOKI 1/6 Action Figure Hot Toys NEW Japan 4897011175706 | eBay
					

This product data sheet is originally written in English. I live in Akihabara. Set contents.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




I'm adding to my Loki shrine.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 31, 2022)

Train tickets


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

An extremely sad burger king croissant sandwich and nasty coffee and burnt hash brown rounds


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 1, 2022)

Chinese food and a Dragon Quest shirt


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 1, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Movie Masterpiece Thor The Dark World LOKI 1/6 Action Figure Hot Toys NEW Japan 4897011175706 | eBay
> 
> 
> This product data sheet is originally written in English. I live in Akihabara. Set contents.
> ...


Them restraints tho


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> Them restraints tho


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)

Just ordered a paperback copy of Coraline to replace the copy I lost years ago.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 2, 2022)

Taco Bell xD


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 2, 2022)

SmokeyWolf said:


> 155 gallons of diesel fuel.


So, that distant scream I heard was your poor bank accnt.?
;-P


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 2, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Well anyway.... as it turns out - the specific entree (above) was out of stock at our local store this weekend, and so.... I had to obtain an alternative..... and *this* turkey thingy (below) was in the store and was purchased and tried yesterday ☺:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Next to the wheel, I consider the microwave oven being the best/greatest invention of all time!
:-D


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

Worms for Fishing


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Nov 2, 2022)

A half ounce of very expensive lettuce.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 2, 2022)

Borophagus Sarcophagus said:


> A half ounce of very expensive lettuce.


hopefully it doesn't make you cough too much LOL


----------



## Borophagus Sarcophagus (Nov 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> hopefully it doesn't make you cough too much LOL



Nah, I got some good ice water.


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Nov 3, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> So, that distant scream I heard was your poor bank accnt.?
> ;-P



Hahaha yes it was.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 3, 2022)

A sketching kit


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2022)

Just sundries.


----------



## AniwayasSong (Nov 3, 2022)

Ruger, LC Carbine (I now have a long gun to accompany my EDC pistol!  Yay!)


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 4, 2022)

A Line 6 FBV Mk II shortboard for my amplifier. For those not familiar, the Line 6 brand of guitar amplifiers are "Modeling Amps" that emulate a number of amplifiers and effects. To change settings or effects the amp face has knobs, a little 4-way rocker switch and a dinky display. This floorboard has foot switches, a nice sized display and a rocker pedal that can switch from a volume pedal to a Wah-Wah pedal. It has certainly unlocked the potential of the amp for gigging out.
It was used, almost like new. $100 USD plus shipping and tax.


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 11, 2022)

Pringles.

What did you expect? A car? That's just fantasy.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

Coffee to keep me awake driving home from work


----------



## WhiteFur (Nov 11, 2022)

A set of 3rd Generation Apple AirPods to replace my old-tech EarPods


----------



## Filter (Nov 11, 2022)

A surf hat.


----------



## Gumboy-iguana (Nov 11, 2022)

Cough suppressant pills and a can of Campbell's chicken noodle soup


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 11, 2022)

Pringles


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 12, 2022)

Christmas Sweater


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 15, 2022)

AniwayasSong said:


> Next to the wheel, I consider the microwave oven being the best/greatest invention of all time!


Well, microwaves are a tool like many others.... and sometimes it's prudent to use such tools when needed; like frozen meals themselves in a way..... which saves many people a lot of time and effort sometimes, whenever we're out of the house, and busy, and eating alone..... at work or school or whatever.
---------------------
In any case, I bought these recently as a second choice....... as they were out of stock (of the usual chicken ones I get) at the local store where I buy these things.





And........ they weren't too bad overall; it was quite good actually...... almost like a mini Thanksgiving dinner.

The stuffing was a bit on the savory side (palate wise) and the carrots were seasoned and firm (not mushy) which made them a pleasant accompaniment. The portions of the turkey were roasted, and were real pieces, and tasted like a genuine Thanksgiving portion.

The cost was $2.99 each (with my Club Card). I enjoyed it as an entee, and was actually better than this one I had, last time:




....... and so, I'll probably be buying this again the future.


----------



## Haydn Iles (Nov 17, 2022)

I've bought new earbuds. Oh, and another dress from Princessly. I've already started preparing for Christmas. Have you? I'm going to wear this dress for Christmas party. How do you prepare for holidays? What is you last Christmas related purchase?


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Nov 19, 2022)

Absolute most recent purchase: a 2.5kg tin of Kool-Aid brand Cherry drink mix, at the grocery last night. Yes, I am drinking the Kool-Aid, after adding water.
Most recent tech/intangible purchase: Several games on GoG, about half in the Bethesda Sale and the rest Black Friday sale items, yesterday afternoon.
​The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim Anniversary Edition​The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion Game Of The Year Edition​Fallout: New Vegas Ultimate Edition​Fallout 3: Game Of The Year Edition​Ultima IV-VI (4-6) (Package)​Ultima VII (7) Complete Edition​Ultima VIII (8) Gold Edition​Ultima XI (9)​


Spoiler: For younger gamers who may not know of Ultima and the Avatar



For clarity of explanation, the _Ultima_ series was an MS-DOS/Apple IIc/Amiga-era (earlier, if you count _Akalabeth: Realm of Doom_) series of RPGs stretching from the 1981 to the mid-1990s, published by Origin and Electronic Arts and written and designed mostly by Richard Garriott (_Lord British_). _Ultima VI: The False Prophet_ was one of the very first PC games I played on my brother's computer, sometime between 1990 and 1992. _Wolfenstein 3-D_ I also played on that computer, although it was a much different genera of game than the _Ultima_ series. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ultima_(series)



-2Paw


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 22, 2022)

Got a pair of these recently online..... for less than $20 for our new apartment.

They usually cost $17 each..... but I got a set (of two of them) for the same price on Ebay..... so, I'm pleased.
They're desk lamps.... (about thirteen inches tall) and the bulbs were included...... and they were a nice addition that I placed on our kitchen counter and on one of our dressers.


----------



## Matt the Terrier (Nov 22, 2022)

Snow leopard print fur throw blanket U w U

Looks good draped over my computer chair. So soft and warm!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 23, 2022)

Adjustable steam checks for our steam radiators. Found them on Amazon for $37 each. And a set of three guitar pickups for a Strat-type guitar. Those came from FleaBay.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 23, 2022)

A bunch of eggnog from a store up the street, since the house shopper didn't find any at the grocery store.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 24, 2022)

a new wireless controller for my Xbox and a Bioshock Throw blanket


----------



## Luxibutt (Nov 24, 2022)

Whipped cream


----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 1, 2022)

One of them was an Xbox Series X.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 1, 2022)

Pity buy of fellow forumite's game on Steam which he literally released today, which I totally can't play BTW X3 : 








						Save 10% on A2 Zygon on Steam
					

A bullet hell with its own set of mechanics and unique bosses. Gameplay oriented and retro themed. Complete with spine-tingling music.




					store.steampowered.com


----------



## FitzOblong (Dec 1, 2022)

A car battery and a set of car-fuses, because I blew one... (driving without being able to clean your windscreen can be quite dangerous in winter)


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 1, 2022)

Blank cards and envelopes to make Christmas cards and send them out~


----------



## Inferndragon (Dec 1, 2022)

KFC...
Unfortunately. The quality wasn't that great.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 1, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> KFC...
> Unfortunately. The quality wasn't that great.


I agree, the one here in town is terrible too. I'd eat at Chick-fil-A if they weren't complete homophobes, but I do hope that we get a Popeye's here one day. Popeye's chicken is awesome.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

we just got a new Popeye's, and it was horrible burnt and unappealing because I used to love Popeye's as well, come to think of it KFC was pretty bad here too, the last place ( which surprised me) on quality was Little Ceasars


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

KFC! But it was WONDERFUL! 
I had two pot pies.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

A Montreal Canadiens Youppi Funko Pop, A Hogwarts stationery kit and a DBZ mug. 

All X-mas gifts.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> All X-mas gifts.


You spoiled the surprise!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> You spoiled the surprise!


Well, guess I've gonna bring it all back.

Sad Christmas for everyone.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Well, guess I've gonna bring it all back.
> 
> Sad Christmas for everyone.


Don't worry I'll take them off your hands! Begrudgingly, of course.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Don't worry I'll take them off your hands! Begrudgingly, of course.


Nope, too late. Christmas is ruined and it's all your fault.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Nope, too late. Christmas is ruined and it's all your fault.


<iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/nGX0uxigecYr6" width="480" height="349" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="



">via GIPHY</a></p>
Just as planned....


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> <iframe src="https://giphy.com/embed/nGX0uxigecYr6" width="480" height="349" frameBorder="0" class="giphy-embed" allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*YOU MONSTER.*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> *YOU MONSTER.*


That's how I do it, baby. That's how I do it. Just be glad this wasn't your birthday! X3


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Remind me not to tell you when it's my birthday coming up


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Remind me not to tell you when it's my birthday coming up


Don't worry, the forums automatically tell me when it is so! :3 Like on:
*DEC 16TH! *


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> That's how I do it, baby. That's how I do it. Just be glad this wasn't your birthday! X3


Can't have a birthday if you were never born. <3


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Can't have a birthday if you were never born. <3


What!? A Christmas miracle!?


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> What!? A Christmas miracle!?


Or a curse upon mankind.

You know, whatever. Labels are for soup cans.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

ugh *fades into non-existence* My lick is like a bald guy who wins a comb


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

Luck.. see * headdesk*


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Labels are for soup cans.


How progressive!


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Luck.. see * headdesk*


The downward spiral begins!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> The downward spiral begins!


ok Nine inch Huskies


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> How progressive!


All the best evil is.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> All the best evil is.


Speaking from experience?


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> ok Nine inch Huskies


I claim this new title as my own!


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

redhusky said:


> Speaking from experience?


Noooooooo.......<_< >_>


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

as someone who has witnessed pure evil in life, Vanessa makes it look tame


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Noooooooo.......<_< >_>


_Presses "X" To Doubt._


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> as someone who has witnessed pure evil in life, Vanessa makes it look tame


Do tell!~ *Morbidly curious tonight*


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Dec 2, 2022)

Satan WHO?>;3


----------



## Deleted member 162282 (Dec 2, 2022)

Wacom nibs, via Amazon.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 2, 2022)

some C4 energy drinks, red starburst and cherry


----------



## redhusky (Dec 2, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> some C4 energy drinks, red starburst and cherry


Another list? These wouldn't be for Christmas would they....?


----------



## Regret (Dec 3, 2022)

1000 rounds of 9mm.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 4, 2022)

This book.

I love Casual Geographic (it's a YouTube channel produced by this guy who knows fun and horrifying things about animals. It's worth watching, he's hilarious.)



			https://youtube.com/@mndiaye_97


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 4, 2022)

Gift wrap for my niece's Christmas presents, a Lindor chocolate bar for me, and 10 pairs of socks. ...I like socks. :>


----------



## Filter (Dec 5, 2022)

A customizable VRChat avatar by Julia Winterpaw. It will be nice to finally play as my fursona.


----------



## Thetallfish (Dec 6, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Gift wrap for my niece's Christmas presents, a Lindor chocolate bar for me, and 10 pairs of socks. ...I like socks. :>


I like socks too. I bought a pack of Carhartt socks. 10/10 would recommend.


----------



## TidesofFate (Dec 6, 2022)

Bought FInal Fantasy: Strangers of Paradise a few days ago.

My Blu Ray of Machine Robo: Battle Hackers also just came in recently.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 9, 2022)

Snacks for today's hike.


----------



## JacobFlooferWoofer (Dec 15, 2022)

TCL 43" S446.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 17, 2022)

Got a bag of these this week at the store, going to try them out soon...... hopefully they'll taste as good as they look.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Dec 20, 2022)

Bought some of these ☺ on Amazon recently..... eh, they weren't bad. A little bland taste wise, but they still sufficed in the breakfast pastry department..... (it was less than $ 5 for it). While they look good online - in person, they were tinyer than they looked I discovered.... (got about four bites out of each one).


----------

